# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Հայկական ավանդական հարսանիք

## Cassiopeia

Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք հայկական հարսանիքի արարողության, կազմակերպման մասին: .

Իմ կարծիքն ավելի ուշ կգրեմ:

----------

Apsara (12.10.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք հայկական հարսանիքի արարողության, կազմակերպման մասին: .
> 
> Իմ կարծիքն ավելի ուշ կգրեմ:


Այն նույն կարծիքին եմ, ինչ դու ավելի ուշ կգրես :Wink: 

լուրջ եմ ասում :Xeloq:  :LOL:

----------

Adriano (28.12.2009), Արամ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

Ես էլ կարծիքս ավելի ուշ կգրեմ, հենց որ դրա իմաստը հասկանամ, բայց արդեն հույսս կտրել եմ, ոնց մտածում եմ, իմաստը չեմ հասկանում  :Smile:  Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, Վեռ ջան, ավանդականն էլ սահմաններ ունի, դրա վերաբերյալ կարծիքս ձևավորված ա. դրան դեմ եմ 100%-ով, այսինքն որ զուռնա դհոլով գնան, աղջկա բակում պարեն, սինիներ տանեն, հարսի քողն ու կոշիկը տանեն, էնտեղ հագցնեն, աղջկա հագնվելուն մասնակցեն, դրանք ինձ համար սարսափելիից ավելի սարսափելի բաներ են։ Էլ չեմ ասում ետհարսանիքյան խնձորները, գլուխլվաները ու չգիտեմինչերը։
Իսկ պարզապես եկեղեցին, հարսի շորը, հարսանիքյան քեֆը, կարծում եմ ըստ ցանկության, եթե հնարավորություն ու հավես ունես, կարելի ա և անել, իսկ եթե չէ, կարելի է  չանել։  Ախր դա ոչ մի կապ չունի հետագա կյանքի, երջանկության, սիրո հետ։ Անձամբ ես երբեք չեմ երազել հարսի շորի մասին, ու հնարավորության դեպքում էլ էդ գումարը կծախսեմ ավելի հետաքրքիր բանի վրա, քան հարսանիքն ա, բայց դե աղջիկների 97.5%-ի համար ավելի հետաքրքիր առիթ, քան հարսանիքն ա չկա։  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2009), Kita (13.10.2009), Philosopher (27.12.2009), Ungrateful (12.10.2009), Yevuk (26.12.2009), Հարդ (12.10.2009), Մանուլ (27.12.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ես էլ կարծիքս ավելի ուշ կգրեմ





> Այն նույն կարծիքին եմ, ինչ դու ավելի ուշ կգրես
> 
> լուրջ եմ ասում





> Իմ կարծիքն ավելի ուշ կգրեմ:


Միքիչ արագացրեք, ես էդքան ժամանակ չունեմ  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (28.10.2009), Ariadna (12.10.2009), Cassiopeia (12.10.2009), Elmo (12.10.2009), Kita (13.10.2009), Ungrateful (12.10.2009), Yevuk (26.12.2009), Երկնային (12.10.2009), Հարդ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Միքիչ արագացրեք, ես էդքան ժամանակ չունեմ


Բագ ջան, դու տղա ես, դու «չունես որոշելու», էդ աղջիկն ա որոշում, նենց որ դու հանգիստ նստի ու սպասի   :Wink:

----------

Apsara (12.10.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ուսումնասիրել եմ հատուկ մեր ավանդական հայկական հարսանիքներին կատարվող ամեն ինչ համարյա բոլորը: Սկսած մինչ այդ օրը կատարվող միջոցառումները վերջացրած «կարմիր խնձորով»  :Huh: 
Մեր օրերում համարյա ոչ մի բան ավանդական ձևով չի արվում, անգամ հիմիկվա ձևական «կարմիր խնձոր»-ն էլ, խնամախոսն էլ չգիտեմ էլ ինչն էլ հետը....ու պլյուս բացատրվում են լրիվ այլ ձևով: Բայց մեզ չգիտես ինչի թվումա թե անում են/ք  :Xeloq:  
 Իմ հարսանիքը «ավանդականի»/մեզ թվացող/ կողքովն էլ չէր անցնում: Մենակ էն եղավ, որ նշանվեցինք նոր ամուսնացանք: Իսկ նենց ընդհանուր առմամբ դա մեր տոնն էր, ոչ մի հիմիկվա ձևական բաներից, առանց զամբյուղ պարացնել, մեղր ուտացնել.... Չնայած, որ սրանք գեղեցիկ ու խորհուրդ ունեցող բաներ են: 
Կարևորը իրար սիրեք, հասկանաք, հարգեք: Մնացած բաները, թե ո՞նց ամուսնացաք հարսանիքով, եկեղեցի գնալով, թե Ք.Ա.Կ.Գ. եք ուղղակի գնացել գրանցվել կամ էլ փախցրեցին  :Sad: 
 Ի դեպ, հայկական ավանդական հարսանիքին հարսը ճերմակ զգեստ չի հագել  :Smile: 

հ.գ. մի անգամ ժամանակ կգտնեմ ու կգրեմ ի՞նչ ու ո՞նց էին անում մեր պապերը հարսանիքներին,պարերով, երգերով, գեղեցիկ, խորհուրդ ունեցող ամեն ավանդույթով  :Smile:

----------

Kita (13.10.2009), ranchpar (12.10.2009), Արևհատիկ (02.11.2009), Կաթիլ (26.11.2009), Ձայնալար (12.10.2009), Մանուլ (27.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (27.12.2009), Փոքրիկ (12.10.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

ճիշտ  ա  ասում  Լուսաբերը..... իսկ  հայկական  ավանդական  հարսանեկան  զգեստը  Կարմիր  ա  եղել...

----------

Ձայնալար (12.10.2009)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ըստ իս, չնայած ներկայումս փոխվել են հարսանիք անցկացնելու ձևերը, սակայն դա այնքան էլ չի տարբերվում ավանդականից: Սակայն, երևի իմ սխալն էր, քանի որ ավանդական ասելով նկատի չունեի մեր դարերից եկած հարսանիքները, այլ վերջին կես դարում տեղի ունեցող հարսանիքներն ի նկատի ունեի
Ինքս մի թեմայում արդեն գրել եմ, որ դեմ եմ հայկական հարսանիքներին: Ինչո՞ւ, որովհետև այդ օրը հիմնականում բարեկամության համար է: Երեկ էլ դրանում համոզվեցի, երբ նայում էի հարս ու փեսայի դեմքին, որոնք հոգնած հայածքով հետևում էին պարողներին, ուրախացողներին: 
Ի՞նչ է ներկայումս փոխվել անցյալի հետ համեմատած: Հարսի տնից դուրս բերելուց էլի հարսի շոր հագցնելը կա, կա հարսի տան դիմաց ճվճվոցով փեսայի հարազատների պարը, էլի մնացել են: Մնացել է զուռնա-դհոլի ուղեկցությունը հարսի տան ու փեսայի տան դիմաց: Ու կապ չունի, որ հարսանեկան ուրախության արարողությունը փեսայի տանը չի ընթանալու: Մինչ դահլիճ գնալը հարսի տնից կամ եկեղեցուց հետո անպայման մտնում են փեսայի տուն՝ դռան վրա ափսե ջարդելու համար: Մնացել է հարսանեկան արարողությունը համեմող ռաբիսա-մուղամախառն երաժշտությունը, որը երբեմն ուղեկցվում է նաև ռուսական բլատնոյ կամ շանսոն ոճի երաժշտությամբ... 
Միակ բանը, որ քիչ թե շատ փոխվել է նախկին հարսանեկան արարողությունների ժամանակ, դահլիճում առանձին սեղանների առկայությունն է, երբ սեղանակիցները գոնե կկարողանան նորմալ զրույց կազմակերպել, ոչ թե այն մի երկար սեղանն ու իշոտնուկների առկայությունը, երբ խոսակիցներն իրար ձայնն անգամ չէին լսում: Սակայն սա էլ իր վատ կողմն ունի, քանի որ նախօրոք պլանավորում են, թե որ սեղանի մոտ ով պետք է նստի, ու արդյունքում ստացվում է այնպես, որ նախկինում օտար, իսկ այդ օրն արդեն ազգականներ դարձած մարդիկ նստում են էլի տարբեր սեղանների շուրջ, ու այդ հարսանեկան ջերմությունը չի հալեցնում նրանց մեջ առկա օտար հարաբերությունները: Առայժմ այսքանը:

Հ.Գ. Ահա թե ինչու նախընտրեցի առանց մեր հարազատների իմացության "փախչել" ԶԱԳՍ ու գրանցվելուց հետո ուրախանալ իմ ընկերների հետ :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ըստ իս, չնայած ներկայումս փոխվել են հարսանիք անցկացնելու ձևերը, սակայն դա այնքան էլ չի տարբերվում ավանդականից: Սակայն, երևի իմ սխալն էր, քանի որ ավանդական ասելով նկատի չունեի մեր դարերից եկած հարսանիքները, այլ վերջին կես դարում տեղի ունեցող հարսանիքներն ի նկատի ունեի
> Ինքս մի թեմայում արդեն գրել եմ, որ դեմ եմ հայկական հարսանիքներին: Ինչո՞ւ, որովհետև այդ օրը հիմնականում բարեկամության համար է: Երեկ էլ դրանում համոզվեցի, երբ նայում էի հարս ու փեսայի դեմքին, որոնք հոգնած հայածքով հետևում էին պարողներին, ուրախացողներին: 
> Ի՞նչ է ներկայումս փոխվել անցյալի հետ համեմատած: Հարսի տնից դուրս բերելուց էլի հարսի շոր հագցնելը կա, կա հարսի տան դիմաց ճվճվոցով փեսայի հարազատների պարը, էլի մնացել են: Մնացել է զուռնա-դհոլի ուղեկցությունը հարսի տան ու փեսայի տան դիմաց: Ու կապ չունի, որ հարսանեկան ուրախության արարողությունը փեսայի տանը չի ընթանալու: Մինչ դահլիճ գնալը հարսի տնից կամ եկեղեցուց հետո անպայման մտնում են փեսայի տուն՝ դռան վրա ափսե ջարդելու համար: Մնացել է հարսանեկան արարողությունը համեմող ռաբիսա-մուղամախառն երաժշտությունը, որը երբեմն ուղեկցվում է նաև ռուսական բլատնոյ կամ շանսոն ոճի երաժշտությամբ... 
> Միակ բանը, որ քիչ թե շատ փոխվել է նախկին հարսանեկան արարողությունների ժամանակ, դահլիճում առանձին սեղանների առկայությունն է, երբ սեղանակիցները գոնե կկարողանան նորմալ զրույց կազմակերպել, ոչ թե այն մի երկար սեղանն ու իշոտնուկների առկայությունը, երբ խոսակիցներն իրար ձայնն անգամ չէին լսում: Սակայն սա էլ իր վատ կողմն ունի, քանի որ նախօրոք պլանավորում են, թե որ սեղանի մոտ ով պետք է նստի, ու արդյունքում ստացվում է այնպես, որ նախկինում օտար, իսկ այդ օրն արդեն ազգականներ դարձած մարդիկ նստում են էլի տարբեր սեղանների շուրջ, ու այդ հարսանեկան ջերմությունը չի հալեցնում նրանց մեջ առկա օտար հարաբերությունները: Առայժմ այսքանը:


Վեռ ջան, էդ նկարագրածդ ամեն ինչի մեջ միակ լուսավոր կետը էն էր, որ գոնե առանձին են նստում, թե չէ էդքան սարսափելի բան ու պլուս մի հատ էլ օտար մարդիկ կողքդ նստեն, ոչ կարողանաս նորմալ խոսել, ոչ սրան նրան ձեռ առնել  :LOL:  Ու հերիք ա էրեխեքին վախեցնեք, ամեն ինչ էդքան սարսափելի չի, մենք էլ ենք մի քանի օրից հարսանիք անելու Ձայնալարային, բայց հարսի բակում չենք պարելու, սինիներ չենք տանելու, հարսին չենք հագցնելու, անգամ քողն ու կոշիկը չենք տանելու, թուրքական երաժշտություն չի լինելու, DJ ա լինելու, որը մատուցելու է նորմալ, ճաշակով երաժշտություն (հուսով ենք), եկեղեցուց մեր տուն չենք գալու ջարդուփշուրի։ Կարծում եմ էս light տարբերակը պետք է որ լավ ստացվի  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2009), Kita (13.10.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> բայց հարսի բակում չենք պարելու, սինիներ չենք տանելու, հարսին չենք հագցնելու, անգամ քողն ու կոշիկը չենք տանելու, թուրքական երաժշտություն չի լինելու, DJ ա լինելու, որը մատուցելու է նորմալ, ճաշակով երաժշտություն (հուսով ենք), եկեղեցուց մեր տուն չենք գալու ջարդուփշուրի։ Կարծում եմ էս light տարբերակը պետք է որ լավ ստացվի


Մեր հարսանիքի սցենարն էր  :Hands Up: 
Մերն էլ էր սենց, ոչ պարեցին բակում, ոչ ափսե կոտրոցի կար, ոչ էլ շոր հագցնոցին...
Երաժշտություն չունեինք սենց ասած «ժիվոյ մուզըկա»  :LOL:  բայց տեղը մեր ցանկությամբ երաժշտություն կար: 
Հարսանիք կոչվածն էլ ընդամենը 45 հոգանոց էր, միայն ամենամոտ հարազատ մարդիկ  :Wink: 

Մեկ էլ ձեր նորապսակներին, որ հանգստանալու է ուղարկեք... լրիվ տեղը կընգնի  :Blush:

----------

Ariadna (12.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Ծեսերն ու արարողությունները ինձ պարզապես հունից հանում են…
Հարս հագցնել, փեսա ծեծել, հարսի շորերի վրա երգել, մեղր ուտացնել, ափսե կոտրել, դանակով դուռը փակել, ազաբի թուր ստեղծել, խորովածը փողով դնել սեղանին, նվերներով պարել, սինիներով ճչալ-ճվճվալով պարել և այլն...

Սրանցից որոշները եթե լինեին իմ հարսանիքին` հաստատ կռիվ կանեի ու ամեն ինչ կկանգնացնեի: Մանավանդ ճվճվալով պարելն ու ավանդական տաշիիի~ն
Չնայած սրանցից մի քանիսը եղել են` ամենատանելիները:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Սրանցից որոշները եթե լինեին իմ հարսանիքին` հաստատ կռիվ կանեի ու *ամեն ինչ կկանգնացնեի*: Մանավանդ ճվճվալով պարելն ու ավանդական տաշիիի~ն
> Չնայած սրանցից մի քանիսը եղել են` ամենատանելիները:


 :Shok:  Վայ քու արա  :LOL: 

Օրինակ ես հավեսով տարազ կհագնեի, բայց էդքան ժամանակ չկա տարազ ճարելու-կարելու, ստիպված քյառթու եվրոպական շորերով պետք ա ամուսնանանք  :Jpit:

----------

Annushka (26.12.2009), Ariadna (12.10.2009), Cassiopeia (12.10.2009), Elmo (12.10.2009), Kita (13.10.2009), Yevuk (26.12.2009), Երկնային (12.10.2009), Ուլուանա (12.10.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

_Իսկ ես էդ 800 հեգանոց քեֆ ուրախությունն էլ երևի թե չէի ուզենա… եկեղեցի, հետո մենակ երկուընտանիքի անդամներով մի փոքրիկ նշել ու հարսանեկան ճանապարհորդություն տանող ինքնաթիռից չուշանալ… _

----------

Annushka (26.12.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չի լինում տենց Նյուտ ջան  :Jpit: 
Ասենք հոպարդ (քեռի, հորքուր, մորքուր) կգա չէ՞ եկեղեցի, հետո ասելու ես լավ հոպար ջան, դու գնա, գործեր կունենաս, մենք տաս հոգով գնում ենք մի կտոր հաց ուտենք  :Bye:  Ուրիշ բան, եթե եկեղեցի էլ չգնաք, կամ մի չորս հոգով թաքուն գնաք մի տեղ՝ ասենք աղթամարի եկեղեցում ամուսնանաք  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2009), Elmo (12.10.2009), Kita (13.10.2009), Yeghoyan (12.10.2009), Երկնային (12.10.2009), Կաթիլ (26.11.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Հա, ոնց անում ես ահագին մարդ ա հավաքվում, պետք ա կամ չանես, կամ էլ շատով անես:

----------


## dvgray

> Հա, ոնց անում ես ահագին մարդ ա հավաքվում, պետք ա կամ չանես, կամ էլ շատով անես:


հայկական ծայրահեղություն …  :Wink: 
պետք ա ընդամենը մարդկանց պետք եղած ժամանակ ասել "հա", պետք եղած ժամանակ "չէ"

----------

CactuSoul (29.12.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> հայկական ծայրահեղություն … 
> պետք ա ընդամենը մարդկանց պետք եղած ժամանակ ասել "հա", պետք եղած ժամանակ "չէ"


ինչպե՞ս կարող ես մի քեռուդ ասես ,,հա,,  մյուսին ,,չէ,, :Think: 
հային բնորոշ չի սա, ոչ ոք էլ չի անի, կամ հրավիրում ես բոլորին, կամ ոչ մեկին, որ հետո բամբասելուց իրանք էլ իրանց վատ չզգան, իրանցից էլ ոչ մեկ վատամարդ չլինի, սրտանց խոսան :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> հայկական ծայրահեղություն … 
> պետք ա ընդամենը մարդկանց պետք եղած ժամանակ ասել "հա", պետք եղած ժամանակ "չէ"


Դէ հա, բայց ամենասեղմ տարբերակով արեցինքմերը, բայց էլի մի 150 մարդ հավաքվեց:

----------


## dvgray

> ինչպե՞ս կարող ես մի քեռուդ ասես ,,հա,,  մյուսին ,,չէ,,
> հային բնորոշ չի սա, ոչ ոք էլ չի անի, կամ հրավիրում ես բոլորին, կամ ոչ մեկին, որ հետո բամբասելուց իրանք էլ իրանց վատ չզգան, իրանցից էլ ոչ մեկ վատամարդ չլինի, սրտանց խոսան


ուրեմն քո ասելով սաղ արտասահմանցի հայերը հայ չեն հա՞  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Դէ հա, բայց ամենասեղմ տարբերակով արեցինքմերը, բայց էլի մի 150 մարդ հավաքվեց:


մերն էլ  :Jpit: 
սկզբից ասում էինք մի քանի կիլո միս առնենք , խորովենք ուտենք  :Wink: 
հետո 200 հոգնոց հարսանիք արինք  :LOL:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> ուրեմն քո ասելով սաղ արտասահմանցի հայերը հայ չեն հա՞


Արտասահմանցի հայերը չեն ապրում Հայաստանում, ու իրանց մռթոշած բարեկամների երեսը չեն տեսնում թեկուզ ամիսը մեկ: Հայաստանում ապրելով մարդիկ ստիպված են հաշվի նստել հարևանի, բարեկամի, ընկերների կարծիքի հետ, իսկ արտասահմանում ամեն ինչ այլ է: Այնտեղ եթե որոշես հարսանիքդ անում ես 10 հագով, քեզ ոչ մեկ չի ասի ինչի, ամեն ինչ նորմալ կանցնի, իսկ այստեղ ոչ միայն կհարցնեն, այլ մի հատ էլ բացատրություն կպահանջեն բա ինչի տենց որոշեցիր, բա ինչի Պողոսին կանչեցիր, բա ինչի Պետրոսին չկանչեցիր: Դրա համար էլ/ու ոչ միայն դրա համար, շատ պատճառներ կան/ ընտրում են ծայրահեղությունը կամ անում են 200 հոգով, կամ 4 հոգով՝ շառից հեռու:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2009), Դեկադա (25.10.2009)

----------


## Askalaf

Ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ հայկական ավանդական «ճո՜խ» հարսանիք անելուն, ավելի լավա էտ փողով նորապսակներին ուղարկեն մեղրամիս անելու ։  :Hands Up: 
.
Իհարկե կարելի է անել ավանդական հայկական հարսանիք, բայց էդ դեպքում գոնե պետք ա տարրական գիտելիքներ ունենալ թե ինչ ասել է ավանդական հարսանիքը, այլ ոչ թե էն ինչ հիմա անում են  :Angry2:

----------

Ambrosine (27.12.2009)

----------


## tikopx

> Ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ հայկական ավանդական «ճո՜խ» հարսանիք անելուն, ավելի լավա էտ փողով նորապսակներին ուղարկեն մեղրամիս անելու ։ 
> .
> Իհարկե կարելի է անել ավանդական հայկական հարսանիք, բայց էդ դեպքում գոնե պետք ա տարրական գիտելիքներ ունենալ թե ինչ ասել է ավանդական հարսանիքը, այլ ոչ թե էն ինչ հիմա անում են


համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ շատ ճիշտ ես ասել

----------


## harevik85

Ես անկեղծ եմ ասում շատ մեծ ցավ ապրեցի այս թեմայի գրառումներն ընթերցելով: Համոզված եմ ոչ մի նույնիսկ թուրքական ֆորումում չէինք գտնի այսքան թույնով լի մտքեր ու արտահայտություններ հայկական ավանդույթների վերաբերյալ: Ես ամաչում եմ, որ ձեզ հետ միասին պատկանում եմ նույն ազգին: Յուրաքանչյուր անձ իրավունք ունի որոշելու թե ինչպես անցկացնի սեփական հարսանյաց տոնակատարությունը և որևէ մեկը իրավունք չունի նրան ասել այսպես արա կամ այնպես: Բայց դնել ֆորումում հայկական ավանդույթները մտցնել ցեխը հանել.............................: Մեկը գրել էրլ որ չալարի բոլոր իսկական ավանդույթները կգրի, շատ եմ խնդրում մի ալարեք և արեք դա հանուն ձեր ազգի: Նույնիսկ եթե բոլոր ադաթները չէ որ պահպանված են կամ որոշներն էլ աղավաղված են, դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում որ պետք է մոռացության տալ ամեն գեղեցիկ ավանդույթ և, ինչպես ֆորումի անդամներից մեկն էր գրել, սկսել ԵՎՐՈՊԱԿԱՆ ձևով ամուսնանալ: Կարծում եմ յուրաքանչյուրիս պարտքն է փորձել պահպանել այն ինչ հայկական է և հպարտանալ նրանով ինչ ունենք, փոխարենը գողանալ ուրիշ ազգերից և անունը դնել ժամանակակից: Հայկական հարսանիքը ամենաղեղեցիկ ու աշխույժն է աշխարհում, և եթե չեք ուզում ձեր հարսանիքը ռաբիզ լինի կարելի է ռաբիզ երաժիշտների փոխարեն հրավիրել մաքուր ժողովրդական նվագող երաժիշտներ: Ձեր կարծիքով դուք թույն մոդայիկ դեմքեր եք, բայց իրականում հենց ձեր նմանների շնորհիվ է, որ հիմա քարտեզի վրա մեր երկիրը կարելի ցույց տալ միայն ասեղի սուր մասով....

----------

Լեռնցի (27.12.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Մեկը գրել էր որ չալարի բոլոր իսկական ավանդույթները կգրի, շատ եմ խնդրում մի ալարեք


Ես էի կարծեմ ասել  :Blush: 


*Հին հայկական  ավանդական հարսանիք*
Հարսանեկան պատրաստություններ.
Հնում հայկական հարսանիքներն ընդհանրապես սկսվում էին աշնան ամիսներին (որոշ շրջաններում Նավասարդից` օգոստոսի 11-ից սկսած) և ավարտվում Բարեկենդանի վերջին:Մեծ պասից մինչև հաջորդ աշուն հարսանիք չէր լինում;
Որոշ վայրերում հարսանիքների շրջանն ավարտվում էր Տըրընդեզին, այսինքն` այդ ժամանակ ավելի հստակ էր. Տեառնընդառաջից հետո հարսանիք չէին անում, թեպետ եկեղեցին թույլ էր տալիս;
Դե, իսկ բուն հարսանիքին հարկավոր էր լուրջ նախապատրաստվել, քանի որ այն ներառում էր բավական ծախսատար ու ժամանակատար հետևյալ քայլերը.
*.* Հարսնացուի հարսանեկան շորերը տղայի կողմն էր պատրաստում;
Տղայի կողմն էր տանում նաև հարսի քողը ը կարմիր ոտնամանները, ուստի հարսանիքիննախորդող օրերից մեկում տղայի տանն էին հավաքվում նրա բարեկամ կանայք ը կատարում «բոյչափեքի» ծեսը.
*.*Եթե փեսացուի ազգականներից  կամ դրացիներից մեկը սգավոր էր լինում, հայրը, հայրը պարտադիր գնում էր նրանց տուն ը հարսանիքը նաղարա-զուռնայով անցկացնելու թույլտվություն էր խնդրում:
*.*Բուն արարողությունից երկու օր առաջ փեսացուի տանը «տաշտադրեքի» ծեսն էր լինում, որի ժամանակ հարսանիքի հացն էին թխում:
*.*Հաց թխելու հաջորդ առավոտյան տեղի էր ունենում «եզմորթեքի» ծեսը:Այդ ընթացքում փեսացուիի տնից մարդ էին ուղարկվում՝  բարեկամներին և ծանոթներիննույն օրվա  երեկոյանհարսանիքին հրավիրվելու:Իսկ հրավերը յուրաքանչյուր շրջանում իր առանձնահատկություններն ուներ:
*.*Այդ օրը փեսացուն իր մի քանի ընկերների հետ գնում էր գերեզմանատուն, իրեն հին ու նոր ննջեցյալների հոգուն  արքայություն բարեմաղթում և վերադառնում:
*.*Երբ հարսանքավորների մեծ մասը եկած էր լինում, մի ծերունի և մի խումբ երիտասարդներ, մի-մի վառած մեղրամոմ ձեռներին, նաղարա-զուռնայի և մի երկու շամլի (ջահ բռնողներ) առաջնորդությամբ գնում էին քավորին բերելու:
*.*Քավորը կրում էր սպիտակ, կանաչ, կարմիր գույների ժապավեններով ուսկապ:Երբ նա նաղարայի դղրդոցով մտնում էր հարսանքատուն, բոլորը ոտքի էին կանգնում:
*.*Մինչև հարսանիքը հատուկ արարողակարգով ընտրվում էր չամուսնացած երիտասարդներից կազմված ազաբների խումբ: Դրա ղեկավարը՝ ազաբ-բաշին, միշտ պիտի փեսայի կողքին լիներ, իսկ ազաբները՝ շարունակ շրջապատեին և պաշտպանեին ամուսնացող զույգին:
*.* Ազաբները ը ազաբ-բաշին ընտրելուց կամ նշանակելուց հետո տեղի էր ունենում հինատանենքը, որը խորհուրդներով լի և բավականին գեղեցիկ ծես էր:
*.* Հինա տանելուց հետո տեղի էր ունենում փեսացուի շնորօրհնեքի, սափրման և թագադրման՝ բավականին գունեղ ծեսերը:

----------

Surveyr (28.12.2009), Արիացի (26.12.2009), Լեռնցի (27.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (27.12.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

հին ավնադականի և  հիմիկվա կատարվող հարսանիքների տարբերությունը 

*Հնի և նորի խաչմերուկում*
Մեր օրերում
Ժամանակակից հարսանիքներն արվում են տարվա ցանկացած եղանակին, տոնին և ամսին, բացի մայիսից, որը ժողովրդի մոտ ընդունված է որպես նոր ընտանիքների ստեղծման համար ոչ լավ  ժամանակահատված: Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ նույն մոտեցումն ունեն նաև անգլիացիները, ֆրանսիացիները, իտալացիները, իսպանացիները, չեխերը, սլավոնները, ռուսները,  հավանաբար շատ այլ ազգեր, որոնց մասին տեղեկությունները դեռևս ճշտված չեն:ի դեպ, ոչ մի քրիստոնեական եկեղեցի չի ընդունում այս մտավախությունը:
Հասկանալի է, որ մայիս ամսվա հետ կապված այդ արգելքը շատ ավելի հին է, և որպես այդպիսին հանդիսանում է բնության երևույթների վերաիմաստավորված փոխառություն: Այն հասկանալու համար կարելի է բերել հնուց հայտնի ժողովրդական հետևյալ իմաստությունը. 
 «Մարտին ցանիս՝ մարդ իս,
 ապրիլին ցանիս՝ կապրիս,
 մայիսին ցանիս՝ վա՜յ իս,
  չցանիս՝ վա՜յ իս»
Այսինքն՝ ժողովուրդը հավատացած էր, որ եթե մայիսին կատարված ցանքը երբեք արդյունք չի տա, ապա այդ նույն ամսում սկզբնավորված ցանկացած գործ, այդ թվում և ամուսնությունը, դատապարտված է անհաջողության:
 Ինչ վերաբերում է հարսանեկան ժամանակակից պատրաստություններին՝ այն ևս բաժանվում է երկու մասի: Այսպես.
_Մինչև հարսանիքի օրը_

*.* Հրավիրում են քավորին և ազաբ-բաշուն:

*.* Տղայի կողմը աղջկա հետ ընտրում և պատրաստում է հարսի հագուստը, տարոսիկները (սրտիկներ, կոնֆետներով ամանիկներ, փոքրիկ ծաղկեփնջեր և այլն, որոնք հարսանիքի ժամանակ հարսը բաժանում է չամուսնացածներին), ձեռքի ծաղկեփունջը և զամբյուղները սկուտեղների փոխարեն:

*.* Հրավիրատոմսեր են ուղարկում հարսնևորներին:

_Հարսանիքի օրը_

*.* Ձևավորում են հարսի հագուստի, մրգերի, քաղցրեղենի, տարոսիկների և վարդի թերթիկների զամբյուղները:

*.* Փեսացուն, նրա հայրը և մի քանի մոտ հարազատներ՝ մի մրգի զամբյուղ վերցրած՝ երաժիշտների ուղեկցությամբ կամ առանց՝ գնում են և բերում են քավորին: Վերջինս էլ իր կողմից հարսի տուն տանելու համար զամբյուղ է պատրաստոած լինում:

*.* Քավորը հարսնքատուն գալիս է իր կողմից հրավիրված հյուրերի հետ: Նրանց հանդիսավոր դիմավորում են, սեղան նստեցնում և մի-մի բաժակով բարի գալուստը խմում:

*.*Փեսացուի , քավորի և ազաբ-բաշու հագուստներին ամրացնում են թաշկինակ կամ ծաղիկ, որոնք հիմնականում սպիտակ են լինում:

*.* Հայաստանի որոշ շրջաններում քույրը կամ քավորը փեսայի ուսից կապում են կանաչ ժապավեն, որի համար նրանից նվեր է ստանում:

*.* Որոշ վայրերում փեսայի կողմը ազաբ-բաշուն պարտադիր թուր է տալիս, որի ծայրին՝ մեջը մետաղյա դրամ խրած , խնձոր են դնում, մինչև կոթը կանաչ, կարմիր թելեր կապում, իսկ դրանց ծայրերին կոնֆետներ: Վերջիններս հարսանիքի վերջում, որպես տարոս, բաժանվում են չամուսնացած տղաներին: Ես այսպիսի բան հարսանիքներից մեկի ժամանակ տեսել  եմ , շատ գեղեցիկ էր  :Rolleyes: 

Ազաբ-բաշին մինչև հարսանիքի վերջը՝ անգամ պարելիս չի  բաժանվում իր թրից (կորցնելն անպատվաբեր է համարվում), որն էլ ի վերջո, դառնում է նրա սեփականությունը:

_Ծիսախորհուրդ հուշումներ_

*1.* Հնում հարսի շորը կարելու ողջ ընթացքն ուղեկցվում էր գեղեցիկ և խորհրդանիշերով լի արարողություններով: Հասկանալի է, որ այսօր դրա կարիքը չկա. հարսնացուի հետ խանութներում շոր ընտրելը շատ ավելի հարմար տարբերակ է: Սակայն , եթե ոչ ամբողջությամբ , ապա հագուստի մի մասը պապենական կարգով կարելը ավելի գունագեղ և նպատակային կդարձնի այն:

*2.*  Հայտնի է, որ եզմուրթեքի ծեսը  Հայաստանի որոշ շրջաններում շարունակվում է իրականացվել: Հաշվի առնելով դրանում առկա խորհուրդների ողջ ասպեկտը՝ որտեղ հնարավոր է, անհրաժեշտ է րականացնել: Նույնը վերաբերում է տաշտադրեքին և սափրելու ծեսին:

*3.* Այսօր հարսին հագցնելու ողջ ընթացքը հիմնականում պահպանել է ավանդական հիմքը և գեղեցկությունը:
Նույնը չի կարելի ասել  փեսային հագցնելու մասին: Թագ ու պսակի պատրաստումը, թագադրումը, կանաչ ուսկապի կապելը ( որը ամբողջացվում է հարսի տանը կարմիր ուսկապով ) և դրանց ուղեկցող արարողությունները ժամանակակից  հարսանիքում կարող են դառնալ փեսայի տանը կատարվող պատրաստությունների կիզակետը:

*4.* Հնում մեծ տեղ էր տրվում Ազաբ-բաշու և ազաբների ընտրությանը, քանի որ հարսանիքում նրանց կատարած դերը և մեծ էր, և պատասխանատու: Այսօր այդ ամենը մոռացության է տրվել, իսկ մեկ ազաբի առկայությունը պարզապես նեղացրել է և սահմանափակել է հարսանեկան այդ պաշտոնների կարևոր նշանակությունը:
Այս հարցում ևս ժամանակն է հիշելու ավանդույթները:

*5.* Ուշադրության արժանի է քավորին ուսակապով (սպիտակ, կանաչ կարմիր ) առանձնացնելը:

*6.* Հարսին, իսկ որոշ տեղերում նաև փեսային հինա դնելը տարածված է եղել հայկական բոլոր  շրջաններում: Դա նշանակում է, որ այն բավական համահունչ է եղել մեր հոգեկերտվածքին:

----------

Surveyr (28.12.2009), Լեռնցի (27.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (27.12.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ես անկեղծ եմ ասում շատ մեծ ցավ ապրեցի այս թեմայի գրառումներն ընթերցելով: *Համոզված եմ ոչ մի նույնիսկ թուրքական ֆորումում չէինք գտնի այսքան թույնով լի մտքեր ու արտահայտություններ հայկական ավանդույթների վերաբերյալ*: Ես ամաչում եմ, որ ձեզ հետ միասին պատկանում եմ նույն ազգին: Յուրաքանչյուր անձ իրավունք ունի որոշելու թե ինչպես անցկացնի սեփական հարսանյաց տոնակատարությունը և որևէ մեկը իրավունք չունի նրան ասել այսպես արա կամ այնպես: Բայց դնել ֆորումում հայկական ավանդույթները մտցնել ցեխը հանել.............................: Մեկը գրել էրլ որ չալարի բոլոր իսկական ավանդույթները կգրի, շատ եմ խնդրում մի ալարեք և արեք դա հանուն ձեր ազգի: Նույնիսկ եթե բոլոր ադաթները չէ որ պահպանված են կամ որոշներն էլ աղավաղված են, դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում որ պետք է մոռացության տալ ամեն գեղեցիկ ավանդույթ և, ինչպես ֆորումի անդամներից մեկն էր գրել, սկսել ԵՎՐՈՊԱԿԱՆ ձևով ամուսնանալ: *Կարծում եմ յուրաքանչյուրիս պարտքն է փորձել պահպանել այն ինչ հայկական է և հպարտանալ նրանով ինչ ունենք, փոխարենը գողանալ ուրիշ ազգերից և անունը դնել ժամանակակից:* Հայկական հարսանիքը ամենաղեղեցիկ ու աշխույժն է աշխարհում, և եթե չեք ուզում ձեր հարսանիքը ռաբիզ լինի կարելի է ռաբիզ երաժիշտների փոխարեն հրավիրել մաքուր ժողովրդական նվագող երաժիշտներ: Ձեր կարծիքով դուք թույն մոդայիկ դեմքեր եք, բայց իրականում հենց ձեր նմանների շնորհիվ է, որ հիմա քարտեզի վրա մեր երկիրը կարելի ցույց տալ միայն ասեղի սուր մասով....


Այնպես համոզված եք գրում, կարծեք թուրքական ֆորումների մշտական այցելուն եք: Հլը մի հատ էլ համեմատում եք մեր և *դրանց* թույնով մտքերը:

Պա՞րտք, ի՞նչ պարտք, փաստորեն ով չի ամուսնանում նա պա՞րտք է մնում, ավանդույթները պահպանենք,հպարտանանք մեր ունեցած- չունեցածով  հանկարծ ազգի ամբողջականությունը չխախտվի, որ մեր երկիրը քարտեզի վրա ասեղի սուր մասը չէ, էն մյուսով ցույց տան: Ավանդույթները կախենք դոշներիցս ման գանք, հանկարծ պարտք չլինենք:

Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իրավունք ունի իր հարսանիքը անել այնպես ինչպես ուզում է, իրավունք ունի խոսել ավանդույթներից այնպես ինչպես ուզում է, յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իրավունք ունի փոխառնել եվրոպական մոդայիկ ձևերը այնպես ինչպես ուզում է: Ու այդ ամենը իրավունք չի տալիս որևէ մեկին ասել, որ ինքը հայ չէ, քանի որ ....

----------

Ambrosine (27.12.2009), Ariadna (28.12.2009), Elmo (27.12.2009), Farfalla (26.12.2009), Kita (27.12.2009), Նարե (27.12.2009)

----------


## harevik85

Դուք ԲՈԼՈՐՈՎԻՆ չեք հասկացել ինչ եմ գրել.............. ու պետք չէ խոսքերից կախվել: Ամբողջ իմաստը նա է, որ արեք ինչ ուզում եք, բայց մի համարձակվեք հայկական ավանդական կամ ժողովրդականը ոտնակոխ անել: Որովհետև մենք արդեն շատ բան ենք կորցրել և եթե շարունակենք չպահպանել մերը և վերցնել ուրիշներից, մենք վերջնականապես կկործանվենք (խոսքը միայն հարսանիքների մասին չէ):

----------

Լեռնցի (27.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ես ամաչում եմ, որ ձեզ հետ միասին պատկանում եմ նույն ազգին:


Ինչո՞վ օգնենք: Ազգությունը փոխելը ինձ թվում ա դժվար գործ չի: Կարող ես սկսել, որ չամաչես:

----------

Ariadna (28.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իրավունք ունի իր հարսանիքը անել այնպես ինչպես ուզում է


Ի՜ ո՞նց թե իրավունք ունի: Տենց բան չկա, անպայման պիտի եզմորթեքի արարողությունը անեք, թե չէ մարդիկ կամաչեն, որ ձեր հետ միասին նույն ազգից են: Տենաս քա՞նի հոգի Հայաստանում եզ ունի ու ըստ հին հայկական ավանդույթի եզմորթեքի արարողություն ա անում:

----------

Ariadna (28.12.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Դէ հա, բայց ամենասեղմ տարբերակով արեցինքմերը, բայց էլի մի 150 մարդ հավաքվեց:


Ամենասեղմ տարբերակը դա երկու ամուսնացողների ծնողներն ու հարազատ քույր-եղբայրներն են, համ ոչ ոք չի նեղանում, համ էլ ծախսատար չէ, ու նորաթուխ ընտանիքը ստիպված չէ 1 տարի պարտքերը փակել: Թե չէ քանի դեպք գիտեմ, որ ճոխ ամեն ինչը "տեղը-տեղին" հարսանիք են արել, իսկ մեկ տարին դեռ չլրացած վատ ապրելու պայմանների պատճառով տարաձայնություններ են եղել և զույգը կամ բաժանվել է կամ ուղակի մի քանի տարով ծերացել: 
Իսկ իմ կարծիքը հարսանիքների վերաբերյալ այնքան վատատեսական է, որ նախընտրում եմ լռել

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.12.2009)

----------


## Նարե

> Դուք ԲՈԼՈՐՈՎԻՆ չեք հասկացել ինչ եմ գրել.............. ու պետք չէ խոսքերից կախվել: Ամբողջ իմաստը նա է, որ արեք ինչ ուզում եք, բայց մի համարձակվեք հայկական ավանդական կամ ժողովրդականը ոտնակոխ անել: Որովհետև մենք արդեն շատ բան ենք կորցրել և եթե շարունակենք չպահպանել մերը և վերցնել ուրիշներից, մենք վերջնականապես կկործանվենք (խոսքը միայն հարսանիքների մասին չէ):


Կներես իսկ մենք ինչի՞ց պիտի կախվենք, եթե ոչ քո խոսքերից: Կամ արդյոք քեզ ո՞վ է իրավունք վերապահել  ինչ-որ մեկին ասել, թե ինչ համարձակվի կամ ինչ՝ ոչ:
Ինձ համար կոնկրետ ամենամեծ կորուստը այն է, երբ մարդը ստիպված հարսանիքի ժամանակ կատարում է ադաթներ կամ ինչ-որ ժամանակին եսիմ ինչ իմաստով ստեղծված ծեսեր՝ մոռանալով, որ այդ օրը իսկական տոն է, այդ օրը լիաթոք ուրախանալու և վայելելու օր է: Եթե դու ունես քո նախասիրությունները՝ խնդրեմ, քո հարսանքն արա այնպես, ինչպես կամենում եա, բայց մի՛ սովորեցրու, թե ուրիշները ոնց վարվեն:

----------

Ambrosine (27.12.2009), Ariadna (28.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ամենասեղմ տարբերակը դա երկու ամուսնացողների ծնողներն ու հարազատ քույր-եղբայրներն են, համ ոչ ոք չի նեղանում, համ էլ ծախսատար չէ, ու նորաթուխ ընտանիքը ստիպված չէ 1 տարի պարտքերը փակել: Թե չէ քանի դեպք գիտեմ, որ ճոխ ամեն ինչը "տեղը-տեղին" հարսանիք են արել, իսկ մեկ տարին դեռ չլրացած վատ ապրելու պայմանների պատճառով տարաձայնություններ են եղել և զույգը կամ բաժանվել է կամ ուղակի մի քանի տարով ծերացել: 
> Իսկ իմ կարծիքը հարսանիքների վերաբերյալ այնքան վատատեսական է, որ նախընտրում եմ լռել


Չէ, ծախսերի համար գումար կար: Կոնկրետ մեր կողմից հայրս արեց լրիվ: Ես էլ չէի ուզում հարսանիք, քո ասած տարբերակով էի ուզում, բայց քանի որ տան միակ տղան եմ, հայրս որոշեց, որ պետք է հարսանիք անենք: Իհարկե զոքանչս էլ էր պնդում հարսանիքին: Պարք չարեցինք, ինչքան գումար ունեինք, էդքանի մեջ տեղավորվեցինք: Հորս հիմնարկն էլ անտոկոս գումար տրամադրեց, որը չնրին պահումներով արդեն մարել ու վերջացրել ենք:

"տեղը-տեղին" հարսանիք արած ու բաժանվածների մասին ընդհանրապես խոսքեր չունեմ: Իրոք էս վերջերս տենց դեպքերը օրինաչափություն են դառել: Բայց դա մարդուց ա գալիս: Պետք չի անպատասխանատու քայլերի գնալ, կամ սեռական հողի վրա ամուսնանալ  :Smile:

----------

Apsara (27.12.2009), Kita (27.12.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Չէ, ծախսերի համար գումար կար: Կոնկրետ մեր կողմից հայրս արեց լրիվ: Ես էլ չէի ուզում հարսանիք, քո ասած տարբերակով էի ուզում, բայց քանի որ տան միակ տղան եմ, հայրս որոշեց, որ պետք է հարսանիք անենք: Իհարկե զոքանչս էլ էր պնդում հարսանիքին: Պարք չարեցինք, ինչքան գումար ունեինք, էդքանի մեջ տեղավորվեցինք: Հորս հիմնարկն էլ անտոկոս գումար տրամադրեց, որը չնրին պահումներով արդեն մարել ու վերջացրել ենք:
> 
> "տեղը-տեղին" հարսանիք արած ու բաժանվածների մասին ընդհանրապես խոսքեր չունեմ: Իրոք էս վերջերս տենց դեպքերը օրինաչափություն են դառել: Բայց դա մարդուց ա գալիս: Պետք չի անպատասխանատու քայլերի գնալ, կամ սեռական հողի վրա ամուսնանալ


Հեռվից քեզ ճանաչելով, չէի էլ կասկածում, որ նորմալ եք ամեն ինչ արել, ուղակի ըստ իս ամենասեղմ տարբերակը նշեցի: :Smile: 
իսկ ընդհանրապես սիրող մարդկանց համար ամուսնանալու ձևը հեչ նշանակություն չունի, եթե սիրով է ապա փոշմանելու բան չի լինի՝ ինչու սպիտակ շոր չհագա, ինչու մեծ քեֆ չարեցի սրա-նրա աչքը հանելու համար, ինչու էսպես ինչու էնպես և այլն :Think:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Ցանկացած ազգ ուրիշ ազգերից տարբերվում ա ինչ-որ ուրույն միայն էդ ազգին բնորոշ սովորույթներով: Եթե չլինեն այդ տարբերությունները, անիմաստ ա դառնում նաև ազգերի գոյությունը ընդհանրապես: Հետևաբար, եթե դու ինքդ քեզ համարում ես որևէ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ, ապա ինքնաբերաբար դառնում ես այդ սովորույթների ու արժեքների կրողը: Եթե նույնիսկ չես հետևում քո ազգին բնորոշ սովորույթները, ապա գոնե դրանք արհամարհել ու վատաբանել չի կարելի:
Վերջերս մի հետաքրքիր տենդենց եմ նկատում ակումբի շրջանակներում: Այն թեմաները, որոնցում քննարկվում են հայկական ինչ-որ սովորույթներ՝ ասենք հայկական թաղում, հարսանիք ու նույնիսկ ամանորին իրար տուն գնալ, մարդիկ հիմնականում դեմ են արտահայտվում այդ սովորույթներին: Բայց չէ՞ որ այդ սովորույթներն էլ այն մի փոքր բանն են, որոնք թույլ են տալիս, որ մենք մեզ հայ կոչենք: Ու հաստատ մեզնից ոչ մեկը չունի տարիների այն փորձն ու իմաստնությունը, որ ինչ-որ սխալ բան կարողանա գտնել այդ սովորույթների մեջ:
Հայ ազգը այն ազգերից է, որ պատմության ցանկացած շրջանում կարողացել է համատեղել հինն ու նորը: Ժամանակի հետ մեկտեղ կարողացել է վերանայել իր ազգային գիտակցության չափանիշները ու դրանց տալ ժամանակակից բնույթ միևնույն ժամանակ չվերացնելով հնում եղած արժեքները: Սրա վառ օրինակ կարելի ա համարել քրիստոնեության մուտքը Հայաստան, որը չնայած վերացրեց հեթանոսությունը, բայց և այնպես հեթանոսական մի շարք տոներ փոխառեց ու դրանց տվեց քրիստոնեական բացատրություն:

Այնպես որ պետք չի անհանգստանալ հնացած ու ոչ ժամանակակից սովորույթների համար: Եթե դրանք իրոք հնացած լինեն ու ժամանակին ոչ համահունչ, կվերանան ավտոմատ կերպով, առանց ձեր միջամտության:

----------

CactuSoul (29.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (30.06.2013)

----------


## Elmo

> Հեռվից քեզ ճանաչելով, չէի էլ կասկածում, որ նորմալ եք ամեն ինչ արել, ուղակի ըստ իս ամենասեղմ տարբերակը նշեցի:
> իսկ ընդհանրապես սիրող մարդկանց համար ամուսնանալու ձևը հեչ նշանակություն չունի, եթե սիրով է ապա փոշմանելու բան չի լինի՝ ինչու սպիտակ շոր չհագա, ինչու մեծ քեֆ չարեցի սրա-նրա աչքը հանելու համար, ինչու էսպես ինչու էնպես և այլն


Հա, իհարկե: Մեր համար ընդհանրապես նշանակություն չուներ արարողությունը:
Պարզապես ընկերներ, բարեկամներ, ծնողներ... իրանք ուզում էին էդ օրը հավաքվեին ու ուրախանային մեր համար:
Ահագին էլ ծախսեր կային, որ չարեցինք, որովհետև ընկերներս ապահովեցին որոշ բաներ(նկարահանում, մոնտաժ, մեքենանաեր հազար ու մի մանր-մունր աշխատանքներ): Դէ Անուշն էլ հեռատես լինելով ինքն իր մասի գումարը հավաքել էր, էնպես որ էդ կողմից էլ խնդիր չկար  :LOL: 
Դրա համար էլ երկար չմտածեցինք սպիտակ շոր հագնելու համար:

Բայց միշտ ասել եմ կարևորը հարսանիքը չի, կարևորը դրանից հետոն ա: Դէ հիմա հետոն բարի ա մեր մոտ: Բոլորին եմ ցանկանում: Իսկ ավանդույթների պահպանումը դրան ըսկի չի նպաստում:

----------

Apsara (27.12.2009), Ariadna (28.12.2009), Kita (27.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ինչո՞վ օգնենք: Ազգությունը փոխելը ինձ թվում ա դժվար գործ չի: Կարող ես սկսել, որ չամաչես:


Կակռազ ազգությունը փոխելը դժվար գործ ա  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Այն թեմաները, որոնցում քննարկվում են հայկական ինչ-որ սովորույթներ՝ ասենք հայկական թաղում, հարսանիք ու նույնիսկ ամանորին իրար տուն գնալ, մարդիկ հիմնականում դեմ են արտահայտվում այդ սովորույթներին:


Սասուն ջան սովորույթին դեմ լինելը մի բան ա, էդ սովորույթը էս պահին անիմաստ համարելն ու չպահելը մի այլ բան ա:
Էդ սովորույթները շատ հին են ու հիմա դրանցից շատերը պահելը անհնար ա, մի մասն էլ անընդունելի ա ու ամոթալի: Օրինակ եզմորթելը: Հիմա եզ ո՞րտեղից վիզ դնենք, որ զուռնա դհոլով մորթենք: Կամ ընդհանրապես ու՞մ տանձին ա պետք էզ մորթելը: Կամ հալա պատկերացրա առավոտ արթնանում ես ու տեսնում ես դիմացի շենքի պատուհանից արյունոտ սավան ա կախած: Մեկը հարս ա բերել տուն: Կարող ա գժանոցից գան էդ պատուհանի ներսում ապրողների հետևից: Կամ էլ պատկերացրա մի աղջկա տանում են բաղնիք, որ հանվացնեն ու տղու բարեկամներով ուսումնասիրեն:

 Ավանդույթները հարգելը մի բան ա, ավանդապաշտությունը՝ մեկ այլ բան իսկ կոնսերվատիզմը արդեն անառողջ մտածելակերպի մասին ա խոսում:

----------

Ariadna (28.12.2009), Kita (27.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Սասուն ջան սովորույթին դեմ լինելը մի բան ա, էդ սովորույթը էս պահին անիմաստ համարելն ու չպահելը մի այլ բան ա:
> Էդ սովորույթները շատ հին են ու հիմա դրանցից շատերը պահելը անհնար ա, մի մասն էլ անընդունելի ա ու ամոթալի: Օրինակ եզմորթելը: Հիմա եզ ո՞րտեղից վիզ դնենք, որ զուռնա դհոլով մորթենք: Կամ ընդհանրապես ու՞մ տանձին ա պետք էզ մորթելը: Կամ հալա պատկերացրա առավոտ արթնանում ես ու տեսնում ես դիմացի շենքի պատուհանից արյունոտ սավան ա կախած: Մեկը հարս ա բերել տուն: Կարող ա գժանոցից գան էդ պատուհանի ներսում ապրողների հետևից: Կամ էլ պատկերացրա մի աղջկա տանում են բաղնիք, որ հանվացնեն ու տղու բարեկամներով ուսումնասիրեն:
> 
>  Ավանդույթները հարգելը մի բան ա, ավանդապաշտությունը՝ մեկ այլ բան իսկ կոնսերվատիզմը արդեն անառողջ մտածելակերպի մասին ա խոսում:


Իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ եթե անիմաստ ես համարում, ուրեմն դեմ ես:
Շատ հին սովորույթները արդեն վաղուց վերացել են, ինչ մնացել ա, դա հին չի: Օրինակ իմ ծնողների հարսանիքին արու ոչխար՝ ղոչ են մատաղ արել, պոզերին էլ խնձորներ էին տնկել ու կոնֆետներ կախել: Էսօր էլի շատ գյուղերում նման բաները պահպանված ա: Ու գյուղական կյանքով ա իրականում բացահայտվում ազգի ընդհանուր բնութագիրը ու նրա վարքուբարքը:
Մյուս կողմից էլ, իմ հարսանիքին ես նույնիսկ ափսե չեմ կոտրել: Բայց ես ինձ երբեք թույլ չեմ տա դնել ու քննարկել, թե դա ինչ անիմաստ բան ա ու դրան ինչքան բացասական եմ ես վերաբերվում, քանի որ կարծում եմ, որ դրա իրավունքը ես չունեմ:
Չգիտեմ, էս քննարկումները իմ մոտ հենց կոնսերվատիվիզմի դրսևորում են հիշեցնում:

----------

CactuSoul (29.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց ես ինձ երբեք թույլ չեմ տա դնել ու քննարկել, թե դա ինչ անիմաստ բան ա ու դրան ինչքան բացասական եմ ես վերաբերվում, քանի որ կարծում եմ, որ դրա իրավունքը ես չունեմ:


Ունես էդ իրավունքը: Ինչի՞ պիտի ինչ-որ բան զոռով անես, եթե դա քեզ դուր չի գալիս: Վերջիվերջո դու ազատ մարդ ես ու իրավունք ունես վարվես հենց քո ուզածով, եթե դա ուրիշի կյանքին, առողջությանը ունեցվածքին ու արժանապատվությանը չի վնասում:
Օրինակ ես ավանդույթներից ելնելով չեմ անի մի բան, որը դուրս չի գալիս: Որոշ բաներ կարող ա հանուն ծնողներիս, կամ բարեկամներիս տանեմ, բայց էնպիսի բաներ, որոնք տանելի են: Մնացած դեպքերում կյանքում իմ կամքին հակառակ ոչինչ չեմ արել ու անի, ինչը ավանդույթն է ստիպում:

----------

Ariadna (28.12.2009), Kita (27.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ունես էդ իրավունքը: Ինչի՞ պիտի ինչ-որ բան զոռով անես, եթե դա քեզ դուր չի գալիս: Վերջիվերջո դու ազատ մարդ ես ու իրավունք ունես վարվես հենց քո ուզածով, եթե դա ուրիշի կյանքին, առողջությանը ունեցվածքին ու արժանապատվությանը չի վնասում:
> Օրինակ ես ավանդույթներից ելնելով չեմ անի մի բան, որը դուրս չի գալիս: Որոշ բաներ կարող ա հանուն ծնողներիս, կամ բարեկամներիս տանեմ, բայց էնպիսի բաներ, որոնք տանելի են: Մնացած դեպքերում կյանքում իմ կամքին հակառակ ոչինչ չեմ արել ու անի, ինչը ավանդույթն է ստիպում:


Ունեմ իրավունք, անել այն ինչ ես եմ ուզում ու ինչ ես եմ ճիշտ համարում: Դրա համար էլ հարսանիքիս ափսե չեմ ջարդել: Բայց չունեմ իրավունք հրապարակայնորեն քննարկել ու դեմ արտահայտվել այն ամենին, ինչը կոչվում է ազգային սովորույթ ու ինչով որ ապրում ու առաջնորդվում է ազգիս մեծ մասը:

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց չունեմ իրավունք հրապարակայնորեն քննարկել ու դեմ արտահայտվել այն ամենին, ինչը կոչվում է ազգային սովորույթ ու ինչով որ ապրում ու առաջնորդվում է ազգիս մեծ մասը:


Դրա իրավունքն էլ ունես: Ամեն մարդ իր կարծիքն արտահայտելու իրավունք ունի, եթե դա չի վիրավորում որևէ այլ մարդու, պետության, կազմակերպության կամ խմբի պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունը, կրոնական և ազգային պատկանելիությունը:
Եթե ասում ես որ էսինչ սովորությունը իմ համար անընդունելի է, դրանով չես վիրավորում որևէ մեկին:
Այ եթե ասես, որ էդ սովորույթները կիրառողներին չես հարգում, կդառնա վիրավորական:

----------

Շինարար (27.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Դրա իրավունքն էլ ունես: Ամեն մարդ իր կարծիքն արտահայտելու իրավունք ունի, եթե դա չի վիրավորում որևէ այլ մարդու, պետության, կազմակերպության կամ խմբի պատիվն ու արժանապատվությունը, կրոնական և ազգային պատկանելիությունը:
> Եթե ասում ես որ էսինչ սովորությունը իմ համար անընդունելի է, դրանով չես վիրավորում որևէ մեկին:
> Այ եթե ասես, որ էդ սովորույթները կիրառողներին չես հարգում, կդառնա վիրավորական:


Դե օրինակ սովորույթը կոչել աբսուրդային երևույթ, իմ համար նշանակում ա այդ սովորույթին հետևողին վիրավորել: Ամբողջ հարցը սրա մեջ ա:

----------


## Elmo

> Դե օրինակ սովորույթը կոչել աբսուրդային երևույթ, իմ համար նշանակում ա այդ սովորույթին հետևողին վիրավորել: Ամբողջ հարցը սրա մեջ ա:


Եթե մի բան աբսուրդ ա ուրեմն աբսուրդ ա: Դրան հետևողի անձը թողնենք մի կողմ ու անցնենք երևույթին:
Հիմա ես աբսուրդ(նաև վիրավորական, ամոթալի ու նվաստացուցիչ) եմ համարում հարսի տակից հանած արյունոտ սավանը լվացքի պարանից կախելը: Ու իմ հետ համաձայն կլինեն բորոլ ապագա ու ներկա հարսները՝ անխթիր: Աբսուրդ սովորույթին աբսուրդ են ասում: Ինչքան էլ ուզում ա հետևողները արդար ու պարզամիտ գյուղացիներ են եղել, նաղդ աբսուրդ բաներ են արել:

----------

Շինարար (27.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Եթե մի բան աբսուրդ ա ուրեմն աբսուրդ ա: Դրան հետևողի անձը թողնենք մի կողմ ու անցնենք երևույթին:
> Հիմա ես աբսուրդ(նաև վիրավորական, ամոթալի ու նվաստացուցիչ) եմ համարում հարսի տակից հանած արյունոտ սավանը լվացքի պարանից կախելը: Ու իմ հետ համաձայն կլինեն բորոլ ապագա ու ներկա հարսները՝ անխթիր: Աբսուրդ սովորույթին աբսուրդ են ասում: Ինչքան էլ ուզում ա հետևողները արդար ու պարզամիտ գյուղացիներ են եղել, նաղդ աբսուրդ բաներ են արել:


Վազգ, կարելի ա դնել ու գիտականորեն հիմնավորել, որ իրար տեսնելուց ձեռքով բարևելը աբսուրդ ա, կամ ասենք կենաց ասելը հիմարություն ա: Բայց ամեն ինչ չի որ պետք ա դնել ու խորանալ մեջը ու փորձել հիմնավորում գտնել: Ու եթե շատ բաներ ուղեղում չի տեղավորվում, ապա գոնե այն պատճառով, որ դրան հետևել են մեր նախնիները, ու միգուցե հենց դրան հետևելն ա պատճառ հանդիսացել, որ մենք էսօր մեզնից ներկայացնում ենք այն ինչ կանք, մեզ պետք ա հուշի, որ այդ երևույթների նկատմամբ հարգալից լինենք ու գոնե ծաղրի չենթարկենք:
Հ.Գ. Բարի գիշեր  :Bye:

----------

Նաիրուհի (30.06.2013)

----------


## harevik85

ըհըըըը.... կամաց կամաց եկանք իմ ասածին: Խոսքը ոչ թե ինչ-որ կոնկրետ ավանդույթների պահպանման մասինա, այլ ընդհանուր ազգային դարերից եկած ու պահպանված ավանդույթները ոտնակոխ անելու: Ու են վերևները ով ասեց ինչ ուզում ես արա բայց ինձ մի սովորացրա: Ես քեզ ոչ միայն իրավունք ունեմ սովորացնելու, այլ նաև դա իմ պարտքնա... ու ստեղ ես իմ անձը պուպուշ պահելու պատճառով չեմ պատրաստվում անպատասխան թողել նմանատիպ գաղափարները: Վերցրեք կարդացեք հայ գեղարվեստական գրքերը` Տիգրան Մեծ, Աշոտ Երկաթ, Անիի կործանումը........ յուրաքանչյուրի հիմքում մեկ գաղափար է: Հերոսների դարերի բազմաչարչար ու արյունալի աշխատանքի շնորհիվ ձեռք բերված յուրաքանչյուր ձեռքբերում կործանվում է միայն ու միայն հենց հայ ազգի ՄԵԿ կամ ՄԻ ՔԱՆԻ դավաճանների ձեռով, որոնք ուրանում են հայրենիքը.... այսօր պատկերը մի փոքր այլ է: Մենք, որ եղել ենք հզոր ազգ ու ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով մնացել ենք շատ քիչ, եկեք փորձենք պահել ու պահպանել գոնե այն ինչ ունենք: Եթե մենք մեր ունեցածը չգնահատենք ու դեռ ամաչենք դրանից, ու տարբեր տարրեր վերցնենք այլ տարբեր ազգերից, մենք կդառնանք ինչ-որ անորոշ ցեղ (եթե արդեն դեռ չենք դարձել): 

Ու մի փորձեք ձեր սրամիտ հումորներով ինչ-որ բան ապացուցել, հավատացեք ծիծաղալու չէ:    :Nea:

----------

Արիացի (27.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (27.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես կարծում եմ, որ բազմաթիվ շատ գեղեցիկ ու խորհուրդ ունեցող ավանդույթներ կան, որ ոչ միայն պետք է, այլև հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր է պահել (ինձ համար)։
Ընդամենը 3 շաբաթ առաջ քրոջս հարսանիքն էր, ու ամեն ինչ բավական հայկական էր, բայց դա հեչ չխանգարեց, որ մարդիկ իրենց հարսանիքը վայելեն։ Իմ տեսած առաջին զույգն էր, որ ակնհայտորեն ցույց էր տալիս, որ ԻՐԵՆՑ հարսանիքն է։
Կարծում եմ, որ ավանդույթներով հարսանիք անելը միայն շատ ավելի կգեղեցկացնի այդ օրը։ Խոսքն այն ավանդույթների մասին չէ, որոնք ինչ-ինչ արդեն վաղուց հերքված հայացքների արդյունք են. հարսանիքի ժամանակ հարսի անշշուկ ու անշարժ կանգնել, հետո յոթ օր չխոսել, կարմիր խնձոր՝ իր բոլոր դրսևորումներվ (սրան կտրականապես դեմ եմ, չնայած միևնույն է՝ տղամարդկանց համար սա թերևս ՄԻԱԿ ավանդույթն է, որը ոչ մի կերպ ոտնատակ չեն տա :LOL:  :Angry2: ), բաղնիքում հարսին ուսումնասիրել (դե հիմնականում արդեն ում պետք է՝ ուսումնա*սիրած* է լինում :Wink: ), հա, մեկ էլաղջկա կամ տղայի յոթ պորտը քննել (էլի չվերացող սովորույթ), օժիտը հայտարարելը ու նման բաներ...
Իսկ եզ մորթելը (մեր գյուղում պարզապես կոչվում էր «մսացու մորթել»), հինա դնելը, մեղր ուտելը, ափսե կոտրելը, քավորի հանդեպ առանձնահատուկ հարգանքը, ազապի դերը ու նման բաները շատ եմ սիրում։

----------

Արիացի (27.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

*Հարսանիքը մեր գյուղում.*
Հարսանիքի նախորդ օրը կատարում են մսացու մորթելու արարողությունը։ Ներկա են լինում հիմնականում տղամարդիկ և երեխաները։ Եթե մորթվող կենդանին շատ մեծ կամ շատ ուժեղ չէ կամ փեսացուն վստահ է իր ուժերի վրա, կենդանուն բաց են թողնում, իսկ փեսան պետք է կարողանա «հաղթել» նրան և պահել, մինչև մորթողները մոտենան ու կապկպեն։
Հարսանիքի օրը մեր գյուղում հարսին հիմնականում ոչ թե հայրական տնից են հանում, այլ մոտ ազգականներից մեկի։ Դրանից առաջ (հիմնականում նախորդ օրը) այդ տանը տեղի է ունենում գլուխլվայի արարողությունը։ Հարսանիքի օրը այդ տանը գտնվող աղջիկները (հարսի ազգականուհիներն ու ընկերուհիները) *ծաղկըվոր* (ծաղկավոր) են կոչվում։
Հարսի հետևից գնալիս փեսայի կողմի ջահելները նաև մի զարդարված աքլոր են տանում։ Հետո այն ազգականը, որի տնից հանում են հարսին, մի հավ է տալիս երիտասարդներին, սակայն շատ ավելի խրախուսելի է, եթե ազապներին հաջողվում է այդ հավը նախապես «գողանալ»։ Հետո ևծ հավը, և´ աքլորը մնում են երիտասարդներին։
Ի դեպ՝ հարսանեկան թափորը աշխատում է փեսայի տուն վերադառնալ ոչ այն ճանապարհով, որով գնացել էին հարսի հետևից։
*Մեր գյուղում մի ավանդույթ էլ կար (չգիտեմ՝ այլ տեղերում ինչքանով է տարածված), որը շատ եմ սիրում, բայց արդեն կամաց-կամաց վերանում է։* Հարսանիքի հաջորդ օրը ևս մեկ՝ ավելի փոքրաթիվ մարդկանցով քեֆ է, որին խրախուսվում է հիմնականում երիտասարդների և իրենց երիտասարդ զգացողների ներկայությունը։ Կենտրոնական դերում «բոխչան» է, որի մեջ ինչ ասես լինում է՝ ամենաանհավանական համադրություններով բրդուճներ (օրինակ՝ լավաշ ու նարնջի կեղև :Hands Up: ), հետաքրքիր ու զվարճալի զգեստներ, միսը վրայից հանված ոսկոր... Մեկ այլ տոպրակի մեջ թղթի վրա «փորձություններ» են գրված. ով ինչ թուղթ հանի, պարտավոր է առաջադրանքը կատարել, ասենք՝ բոխչային հանել ձեռքն ընկած առաջին  բրդուճը և ուտելով պարել... Կան նաև հատուկ առաջադրանքներ հարսի ու փեսայի համար՝ միմյանց նմանակել, հարսը փեսայի, փեսան՝ հարսի նման պարել և այլն։

Ես մի բանում համոզված եմ. հարցը ամենևին ավանդույթները չեն, այլ մեր հարաբերությունները այն մարդկաց հետ, ովքեր, ըստ այդ ավանդույթների, պիտի մաս կազմեն հարսանեկան արարողությանը։ Եթե, օրինակ, ազգականներիդ մեծ մասին տանել չես կարողանում, բնականաբար չես էլ ուզենա, որ նրանք քո հարսանիքին ներկա գտնվեն...

----------


## Երվանդ

> ըհըըըը.... կամաց կամաց եկանք իմ ասածին: Խոսքը ոչ թե ինչ-որ կոնկրետ ավանդույթների պահպանման մասինա, այլ ընդհանուր ազգային դարերից եկած ու պահպանված ավանդույթները ոտնակոխ անելու: Ու են վերևները ով ասեց ինչ ուզում ես արա բայց ինձ մի սովորացրա: Ես քեզ ոչ միայն իրավունք ունեմ սովորացնելու, այլ նաև դա իմ պարտքնա... ու ստեղ ես իմ անձը պուպուշ պահելու պատճառով չեմ պատրաստվում անպատասխան թողել նմանատիպ գաղափարները: Վերցրեք կարդացեք հայ գեղարվեստական գրքերը` Տիգրան Մեծ, Աշոտ Երկաթ, Անիի կործանումը........ յուրաքանչյուրի հիմքում մեկ գաղափար է: Հերոսների դարերի բազմաչարչար ու արյունալի աշխատանքի շնորհիվ ձեռք բերված յուրաքանչյուր ձեռքբերում կործանվում է միայն ու միայն հենց հայ ազգի ՄԵԿ կամ ՄԻ ՔԱՆԻ դավաճանների ձեռով, որոնք ուրանում են հայրենիքը.... այսօր պատկերը մի փոքր այլ է: Մենք, որ եղել ենք հզոր ազգ ու ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով մնացել ենք շատ քիչ, եկեք փորձենք պահել ու պահպանել գոնե այն ինչ ունենք: Եթե մենք մեր ունեցածը չգնահատենք ու դեռ ամաչենք դրանից, ու տարբեր տարրեր վերցնենք այլ տարբեր ազգերից, մենք կդառնանք ինչ-որ անորոշ ցեղ (եթե արդեն դեռ չենք դարձել): 
> 
> Ու մի փորձեք ձեր սրամիտ հումորներով ինչ-որ բան ապացուցել, հավատացեք ծիծաղալու չէ:


Եթե օրինակ «կարմիր խնձոր» կոչվող *բռի* ավանդույթը ոտնակոխ անենք, ազգը կդառնա ինչ որ անորոշ ցեղ :Think:

----------


## harevik85

> Եթե օրինակ «կարմիր խնձոր» կոչվող բռի ավանդույթը ոտնակոխ անենք, ազգը կդառնա ինչ որ անորոշ ցեղ


մի հատ իմ գրած տեքստի 2-րդ նախադասությունը էլի կարդացեք....

----------


## Երվանդ

Թեման հարսանիքին ա կոնկրետ վերաբերվում, ես էլ հարսանիքից մի օրինակ ասեցի, կարամ տարբեր ավանդույթներ նշեմ որոնք հենց մեկը քո ծիծաղն էլ կառաջացնեն, ու իրանք իրար հետ կարաս համարես ընդհանուր, հարցը դիրքորոշումների տարբերության մեջ ա, ես կարծում եմ որ ինչ որ ավանդույթի կամ ավանդութների քննադատումը(ոտնակոխ) ոչ մի կերպ չի բերում ազգի ցեղ դառնալուն, մարդիկ միշտ էլ առաջ են շարժվում, չափանիշներն ու ճաշակը փոխվում են, ու եթե իմ պապերը լիքը բաներ ուրիշ ձև են արել էտ չի նշանակում որ ես չեմ կարա դա սխալ համարեմ, կամ ոտնակոխ անեմ, ոտնակոխ անել ասելով դու ի՞նչ ես հասկանում, կբացատրե՞ս:
Հ.Գ
Ես համարյա միշտ դու-ով եմ խոսում:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.12.2009), Ambrosine (27.12.2009), Ariadna (28.12.2009), Farfalla (27.12.2009), Kita (27.12.2009), Philosopher (27.12.2009)

----------


## harevik85

ինձ ես թեմայում ամենաշատը բարկացրեց էն, որ շատերի մոտ արդեն նստելա էն միտքը, որ հայկական հարսանիքը դա կատարյալ աբսուրդա ու իրանց մտքերը կարդալով իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ ես օտարազգի մարդկանց գրածներ եմ կարդում: Ինձ երևի սխալ եք հասկանում... ես չեմ ասում, որ հարսանիքին պետկա պահպանել բոլոր բոլոր ադաթները, ես նույնիսկ դրանցից շատերին դեմ եմ... ես դեռ ամուսնացած չեմ ու իմ հարսանիքին բնավ չեմ պատրաստվում եզ մորթել կամ կարմիր խնձոր մարմիր խնձոր և այլն......... իմ ամբողջ ասածը էնա, որ չօտարանանք, չվերցնենք ուրիշների ազգայինը, հնարավորինս պահպանենք մերը` ՀԱՅԿԱԿԱՆԸ... կամ նույնիսկ երբ ինչ-որ բան անում ենք ոչ հայկական ձևով, գլուխ չգովանք, որ մենք եվրոպական մտածելակերպ ունենք ու հայկական գեղական բաներ չենք ընունում  :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

> ինձ ես թեմայում ամենաշատը բարկացրեց էն, որ շատերի մոտ արդեն նստելա էն միտքը, որ հայկական հարսանիքը դա կատարյալ աբսուրդա ու իրանց մտքերը կարդալով իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ ես օտարազգի մարդկանց գրածներ եմ կարդում: Ինձ երևի սխալ եք հասկանում... ես չեմ ասում, որ հարսանիքին պետկա պահպանել բոլոր բոլոր ադաթները, ես նույնիսկ դրանցից շատերին դեմ եմ... ես դեռ ամուսնացած չեմ ու իմ հարսանիքին բնավ չեմ պատրաստվում եզ մորթել կամ կարմիր խնձոր մարմիր խնձոր և այլն......... իմ ամբողջ ասածը էնա, որ չօտարանանք, չվերցնենք ուրիշների ազգայինը, հնարավորինս պահպանենք մերը` ՀԱՅԿԱԿԱՆԸ... կամ նույնիսկ երբ ինչ-որ բան անում ենք ոչ հայկական ձևով, գլուխ չգովանք, որ մենք եվրոպական մտածելակերպ ունենք ու հայկական գեղական բաներ չենք ընունում


Հասկանում եմ քեզ, բայց ես կարծում եմ որ պետք ա վերցնել էն ինչ որ լավ ա, կարևոր չի էտ թութքերից ես վերցնում թե ֆրանսիացիներից, արի ավանդույթները մի պահ մոռանանք ու խոսենք զուտ վերցնել չվերցնելու մասին էլի, օրինակ գրքերի թարգմանությունները՝ չէ որ մենք կարդալով ասենք Օրհան Փամուք, Դոստոևսկի, Մարկես, կամ լսելով՝ օրինակ Բիթլզ խմբի երաժշտությունը,  վերցնում ենք ինչ որ բաներ, ինչ որ փոփոխություններ կատարվում ա մեր մեջ, համաձայն եմ մի կետով, որ պետք չի ազգային ինքնությունը կորցնել, բայց վերցնել տարբեր ազգերից միանշանակ պետք ա, բոլորն էլ մարդ են ու Երկիր մոլորակի բնակիչ, լրիվ մեկուսացված ապրելով ազգը ուղղակի առաջ չի գնա:

----------


## harevik85

Չհամաձայնել քեզ հետ չի կարելի, միանշանակ ճիշտ ես: Եթե մարդ կարողանա համատեղել այդ 2-ը դա կլինի կատարյալ... ուղակի դու էլ համաձայնի, որ այսօր մեր ազգայինի պահպանումը մղվել է վերջին պլան, և մարդիկ կարծում են, որ ինչ հայկական է վատ է, ինչ օտարինն է` լավը: Այսինքն գետի միայն մի ափն են տեսնում..... ինչևէ, կարծում եմ նմանատիպ հարցերի պատասխաններ կարելի է ստանալ միայն ու միայն պատմություն ու գրականություն ուսումնասիրելով... չեմ ուզում երկարացնել թե ինչու, բայց հայացքներդ լիովին փոխվում են, երբ սկսում ես ճանաչել նախնիներիդ ու նրանց անցած ուղին:  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Մի բան էլ ասեմ ավանդութթների հետ կապված, ավանդույթների ահագին մասը որոնք մենք համարում ենք հայկական հնարավոր է որ չունի հայկական ծագում, օրինակ եթե մենք կարող ենք ինչ որ ավանդութ ուրիշ ազգից վերցնել, չենք կարող բացառել որ ինչ որ ավանդութներ էլ վերցրել են մեր պապերը ժամանակին, օրինա Վարդավառը, կամ էն որ կրակի վրայով թռնում են, էտ տոները եղել են քրիստոնեությունից առաջ, ուղղակի եկեղեցին քրիստոնեացրել է այսպես ասած, լրիվ չի բացառվում որ օրինակ տարնդեզը(անունը հիշեցի :Jpit: ) վերցրել են պարթևներից կամ պարսիկներից, ու նույն ձև էլ նրանց տվել ինչ որ բան, նենց որ միանշանակ պետք չի ամեն մի վերցնովի բանին դեմ լինել, ու վաղուց վերցրած կամ թեկուզ և «զտարյուն» մեր բայց անկապ ավանդութը պահպանել:

----------


## Elmo

> Մենք, որ եղել ենք հզոր ազգ ու ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով մնացել ենք շատ քիչ, եկեք փորձենք պահել ու պահպանել գոնե այն ինչ ունենք:


Երբեք էլ հզոր ազգ չենք եղել ու հաստատ հզորանալու ու հզորություն պահպանելու համար ավանդական հարսանիք անելը ոչ միայն բավական չի, այլև էական չի: Հզոր ազգ դառնալու համար խելացի ղեկավարներ ու զենք-զինամթերք է պետք:
Քո գովերգած Տիրգան մեծը հաստատ կարմիր խնձորով չի նվաճումներ արել: Ու առհասարակ ինչ նվաճել ա՝ խելոք-խելոք հետ ա տվել: Այսինքն ինքը 0-ական ՕԳԳ ա ունեցել:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.12.2009), Amaru (27.12.2009), Ambrosine (27.12.2009), Ariadna (28.12.2009), Kita (27.12.2009), Norton (28.12.2009), Yellow Raven (27.12.2009), Մանուլ (27.12.2009), Նարե (27.12.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Չհամաձայնել քեզ հետ չի կարելի, միանշանակ ճիշտ ես: Եթե մարդ կարողանա համատեղել այդ 2-ը դա կլինի կատարյալ... ուղակի դու էլ համաձայնի, որ այսօր մեր ազգայինի պահպանումը մղվել է վերջին պլան, և մարդիկ կարծում են, որ ինչ հայկական է վատ է, ինչ օտարինն է` լավը: Այսինքն գետի միայն մի ափն են տեսնում..... ինչևէ, կարծում եմ նմանատիպ հարցերի պատասխաններ կարելի է ստանալ միայն ու միայն պատմություն ու գրականություն ուսումնասիրելով... չեմ ուզում երկարացնել թե ինչու, բայց հայացքներդ լիովին փոխվում են, երբ սկսում ես ճանաչել նախնիներիդ ու նրանց անցած ուղին:


Էտ ահավոր ա երբ մարդիկ մի երևույթին վատ գնահատական են տալիս մենակ էն պատճառով որ էտ հայկական ա,  համաձայն եմ կան տենց մարդիկ, բայց քեզ հավատացնում եմ որ էս ֆորումի մեծամասնությունը եթե ինչ որ երևույթ քննադատում ա, դա անում ա մենակ նրա համար որ էտ համարում ա որ ճիշտ, ոչ թե նրա համար որ հայկական ա: :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (29.12.2009), Philosopher (27.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Էտ ահավոր ա երբ մարդիկ մի երևույթին վատ գնահատական են տալիս մենակ էն պատճառով որ էտ հայկական ա,  համաձայն եմ կան տենց մարդիկ, բայց քեզ հավատացնում եմ որ էս ֆորումի մեծամասնությունը եթե ինչ որ երևույթ քննադատում ա, դա անում ա մենակ նրա համար որ էտ համարում ա որ ճիշտ, ոչ թե նրա համար որ հայկական ա:


Երո ջան սաղս էլ հայ ենք, ո՞ր մեկս կարա իրան թույլ տա քննադատություն միայն նրա համար, որ տվյալ երևույթը հայկական ա:
Հայկական լինի, թե վրացական, եթե երևույթը բռի ա, ամոթալի կամ վիրավորական՝ պետք ա քննադատել:
Կոնկրետ աղջկան բաղնիքում զննելու արարողությունը ոտնահարում ա էդ աղջկա բարոյական իրավունքները: Տղուն էլ լոխի տեղ են դնում դրանով:

Ով ուզում ա, թող գնա ու բաղնիքում զննվի ու ով ուզում ա, թող իրա ապագա կնոջը հանձնի բաղնիքում զննելու, ես դա անբարոյական եմ համարում ու ամոթալի: Տվյալ գործողություն անող մարդկանց էլ բռի ու թերզարգացած եմ համարում:

----------

Philosopher (27.12.2009), Yellow Raven (27.12.2009), Երվանդ (27.12.2009), Նարե (27.12.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

Հզոր լինելու համար պետք ա պատմությունդ ուսումնասիրես, կարողանաս անցյալի սխալներից դասեր քաղել, ու կրթվել, կրթվել, կրթվել, պետք չի ասել մենք վերջն ենք ուղղակի մեզ երբեք չեն հասկացել, պետք չի ասել բոլորը մեզանից են առաջացել ու մենք ուրիշներից սովորելու բան չունենք:

----------

Ariadna (28.12.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երո ջան սաղս էլ հայ ենք, ո՞ր մեկս կարա իրան թույլ տա քննադատություն միայն նրա համար, որ տվյալ երևույթը հայկական ա:
> Հայկական լինի, թե վրացական, եթե երևույթը բռի ա, ամոթալի կամ վիրավորական՝ պետք ա քննադատել:
> Կոնկրետ աղջկան բաղնիքում զննելու արարողությունը ոտնահարում ա էդ աղջկա բարոյական իրավունքները: Տղուն էլ լոխի տեղ են դնում դրանով:
> 
> Ով ուզում ա, թող գնա ու բաղնիքում զննվի ու ով ուզում ա, թող իրա ապագա կնոջը հանձնի բաղնիքում զննելու, ես դա անբարոյական եմ համարում ու ամոթալի: Տվյալ գործողություն անող մարդկանց էլ բռի ու թերզարգացած եմ համարում:


Ի դեպ ասեմ որ էտ ավանդույթը ունի թուրքական արմատներ:

----------


## Elmo

*harevik85* ջան դու աղջիկ ե՞ս: Հարցի պատասխանից կախված է քեզ ուղղվելիք իմ մի քանի հարցերը, կապված հայկական ավանդական հարսանիքների հետ:

----------


## Երվանդ

Հիմա չգիտեմ անում են թե չէ, բայց առաջ հաստատ արել են, գրքերում շատ եմ հանդիպել, բայց harevik85-ի ասածի մեջ էլ կա ճիշտ բան, ժամանակին եթե էտ տգեղ ավանդույթը չուրացնեինք հիմա չէր լինի, հայերի մեջ միշտ կա ինչ որ զանգված որը ճիշտ ա համարում էն ինչը որ հայկական չի, օտարմոլ զանգված էլի:

----------


## harevik85

> harevik85 ջան դու աղջիկ ե՞ս: Հարցի պատասխանից կախված է քեզ ուղղվելիք իմ մի քանի հարցերը, կապված հայկական ավանդական հարսանիքների հետ:


այո Elmo ջան աղջիկ եմ, լսում եմ հարցդ  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> այո Elmo ջան աղջիկ եմ, լսում եմ հարցդ


Իհարկե կներես հարցիս համար, բայց ավանդույթի սահմաններից դուրս չեմ գալիս:
Դու ո՞նց կնայես երևույթին, երբ քո ամուսնական առաջին գիշերվա սավանը կախեն լվացքի պարանից՝ ի ցույց հարևաններին: Կամ հարսանիքից առաջ տանեն բաղնիքում հանվացնեն ու զննեն քեզ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Իհարկե կներես հարցիս համար, բայց ավանդույթի սահմաններից դուրս չեմ գալիս:
> Դու ո՞նց կնայես երևույթին, երբ քո ամուսնական առաջին գիշերվա սավանը կախեն լվացքի պարանից՝ ի ցույց հարևաններին: Կամ հարսանիքից առաջ տանեն բաղնիքում հանվացնեն ու զննեն քեզ:


Վազգ մի քանի գրառում առաջ ասեց որ լիքը բաներ ինքն էլ չի ընդհունում ու իրա հարսանիքին չի անի:

----------


## Նարե

> այո Elmo ջան աղջիկ եմ, լսում եմ հարցդ


Ես երբեք չէի մտածի, որ աղջիկը, որին դեռ ապագայում սպասվում է իր հարսանքիը, այդպես ջանասիրաբար կպաշտպանի աբսուրդ ավանդույթները: Սարափելի է… չնայած դու ինքդ կողմ ես, բայց ես որպես կարդացած, հասուն, գիտակից մարդ (քո խոսքերի պատճառով եմ այսպես գրում, որովհետև չգիտես ինչու, դու ինձ խորհուրդ տվեցիր գրքեր կարդալ) կմաղթեմ քեզ, որ դու կյանքում չհանդիպես այն բռի ու նվաստացուցիչ ավանդույթներին, որ ունենք կապված հարսանիքի հետ( բաղնիքում զննությունը, կարմիր խնձորը, սկեսրոջդ հետ ամիսներով չխոսալը), որովհետեև ըստ իս ավելի նվաստացուցիչ երեևույթ դժվար թե կյանքում հանդիպես:
 Իսկ եթե հանկարծ ինչպես նկատեցի վերեվում գրել ես, որ դու էլ դրանց դեմ կլինես քո հարսանիքի ժամանակ, ապա միանշանակ դու էլ դեմ դուրս կգաս "մեր ազգապահպան" այդ ավանդույթներին ու կդառնաս մեզանից մեկը :Smile:

----------


## Նարե

> Վազգ մի քանի գրառում առաջ ասեց որ լիքը բաներ ինքն էլ չի ընդհունում ու իրա հարսանիքին չի անի:


բա մենք էլ ենք նուն բանին դեմ, ուրեմն ինքն էլ է ազգապահպահպանությանը դեմ գնում :Xeloq:

----------


## harevik85

> Իհարկե կներես հարցիս համար, բայց ավանդույթի սահմաններից դուրս չեմ գալիս:
> Դու ո՞նց կնայես երևույթին, երբ քո ամուսնական առաջին գիշերվա սավանը կախեն լվացքի պարանից՝ ի ցույց հարևաններին: Կամ հարսանիքից առաջ տանեն բաղնիքում հանվացնեն ու զննեն քեզ:


հարգելիս դու իմ գրածները եթե կարդայիր նման հարց չէիր տա  :Smile:  ես կրկնում եմ, որ դեմ եմ շատ ադաթներին և բնականաբար այդ քո ասածի վերաբերյալ ել կարծիքս բացասական է: Ես չգիտեմ ինչու եք անընդհատ խոսում նույն բանի մասին: Իմ ասածը ընդհանրապես ուրիշ բան է: Ես ընդհամենը ապշած էի որոշ user_ների գրածներից, որոնք ասում էին որ հայկական հարսանիքը ամիմաստ բանա, և որ նրանք ավելի կողմ են եվրոպական հարսանիքներին: Ես ուղակի չեմ ուզում, որ մենք օտարանանք, այդքան բան: Շատ վատ եմ զգում երբ հայերի հասցեին վատ բաներ են հնչում թեկուզ  և հենց հայերի կողմից:

----------

Արիացի (27.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (27.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգ մի քանի գրառում առաջ ասեց որ լիքը բաներ ինքն էլ չի ընդհունում ու իրա հարսանիքին չի անի:


Դէ մենք էլ մի քանի բաներ չենք ընդունում էլի, իսկ մնացածը ըստ ավանդույթի էլ արել ենք: Հարսի փեսու վրա կոնֆետ շաղ տալ ա, ուսին լավաշ գցել, ժապավեն կապել և այլն...

----------

Արիացի (27.12.2009)

----------


## harevik85

շատ ուրախ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Իմ ասածը ընդհանրապես ուրիշ բան է: Ես ընդհամենը ապշած էի որոշ user_ների գրածներից, որոնք ասում էին որ հայկական հարսանիքը ամիմաստ բանա, և որ նրանք ավելի կողմ են եվրոպական հարսանիքներին: Ես ուղակի չեմ ուզում, որ մենք օտարանանք, այդքան բան: Շատ վատ եմ զգում երբ հայերի հասցեին վատ բաներ են հնչում թեկուզ և հենց հայերի կողմից:


Չենք օտարանա ջան, կամ էլ հաստատ դրանով չի, որ օտարանալու ենք: Ահագին ուրիշ օտարանալու վտանգներ կան, քան հարսանիքի ավանդույթների խախտելը:
Իսկ եվրոպական ասած հարսանիքը շատ էլ չի տարբերվում հայկականից: Հա, երևի եվրոպայում սկեսուրը մեղր չի կերակրում զույգերին, կամ դուռը կտրող փող ուզող աներձակ չի լինում, բայց էդ էլ իրա հերթին:
Էլի ասեմ, թող ընտանիքը թեկուզ տաջկական ավանդույթներիվ հարսանիք անի, բայց ամուր լինի: Ամենակարևորը հենց ընտանիքի ամրությունն ա, որովհետև ամեն քանդված ընտանիք, հայրենիքին ավելի մեծ հարված ա, քան մոռավցած ավանդույթները:
Ու՞մ ա պետք, որ ըստ ավանդույթների ամուսնանում են, հետո 1-2 տարուց բաժանվում՝ Հայաստանին թողնելով մեկ միայնակ մայր ու 1 կամ 2 երեխա: Թող ըսկի հարսանիք չանեն, բայց թող նորմալ ընտանիք կազմեն: Ավանդույթները 10-երորդական հարց են:

----------

Դեկադա (27.12.2009), Երվանդ (27.12.2009), Նարե (27.12.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> հարգելիս դու իմ գրածները եթե կարդայիր նման հարց չէիր տա  ես կրկնում եմ, որ դեմ եմ շատ ադաթներին և բնականաբար այդ քո ասածի վերաբերյալ ել կարծիքս բացասական է: Ես չգիտեմ ինչու եք անընդհատ խոսում նույն բանի մասին: Իմ ասածը ընդհանրապես ուրիշ բան է: Ես ընդհամենը ապշած էի որոշ user_ների գրածներից, որոնք ասում էին որ հայկական հարսանիքը ամիմաստ բանա, և որ նրանք ավելի կողմ են եվրոպական հարսանիքներին: Ես ուղակի չեմ ուզում, որ մենք օտարանանք, այդքան բան: Շատ վատ եմ զգում երբ հայերի հասցեին վատ բաներ են հնչում թեկուզ  և հենց հայերի կողմից:


Բայց մի բացառի որ տվյալ մարդը ոչ թե ուզում ա որ իր հարսանիքը տենց լինի որտև էտ եվրոպական ա, այլ ուղղակի տենց ա ուզում, կարողա մարդը ուզում ա նեղ խմբով նշի իր հարսանիքը ու կեսից էլ գնան, էտ մարդը հո մեղավոր չի որ Եվրոպայում տենց են անում:

----------

Ariadna (28.12.2009), CactuSoul (29.12.2009), Kita (27.12.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց մի բացառի որ տվյալ մարդը ոչ թե ուզում ա որ իր հարսանիքը տենց լինի որտև էտ եվրոպական ա, այլ ուղղակի տենց ա ուզում, կարողա մարդը ուզում ա նեղ խմբով նշի իր հարսանիքը ու կեսից էլ գնան, էտ մարդը հո մեղավոր չի որ Եվրոպայում տենց են անում:


Կամ էլ էդ զույքը գումար չունի մարդաշատ հարսանիք անելու համար:

----------

Kita (27.12.2009)

----------


## harevik85

> Չենք օտարանա ջան, կամ էլ հաստատ դրանով չի, որ օտարանալու ենք: Ահագին ուրիշ օտարանալու վտանգներ կան, քան հարսանիքի ավանդույթների խախտելը:


կարծում եմ պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել ամեն մի մանրուքի վրա` չբացառելով ոչինչ: Օտարամոլությունը շատ հեշտ է ներխուժում, դժվարը այն վերացնելն է: Դե ինչ խոսք կարևորը, որ զույգը հարսանիքից հետո երջանիկ լինի, բայց հարսանիքի արարողության անցկացման հետ դա արդյոք կապ ունի?  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> կարծում եմ պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել ամեն մի մանրուքի վրա` չբացառելով ոչինչ: Օտարամոլությունը շատ հեշտ է ներխուժում, դժվարը այն վերացնելն է: Դե ինչ խոսք կարևորը, որ զույգը հարսանիքից հետո երջանիկ լինի, բայց հարսանիքի արարողության անցկացման հետ դա արդյոք կապ ունի?


Օտարամոլությունը ո՞րն ա: Օրինակ եթե ռուսների պես կարողանայինք զենք ու բանակ սարքել, ես դա երջանկությամբ կընդունեի: Կամ ասենք ԱՄՆ-ի պես կարողանայինք սաղ աշխարհին ստիպել մեր փողով առևտուր անել, կամ Եվրոպայի պես հզոր տնտեսություն ու արդարադատություն ունենաինք:
Հիմա դա օտարամոլությու՞ն կլինի: Ես դա կանվանեի օտարի հաջողված փորձի ընդօրինակում:

Մոռացեք մենք լավն ենք, բայց աղքատ ենք սկզբունքը: Եթե մենք լավը լինեինք, էս օրին չէինք լինի: Ու դա ավանդապաշտությամբ չի պայմանավորված: Այսինքն ավանդապաշտությունը ոչ օգուտ կտա մեզ, ոչ վնաս: Արարողությունները կապ չունեն ոչ ընտանիքի, ու պետության կայունության հետ: Մարդու բարոյական կերպարն ու կրթվածությունն են ամեն  ինչ որոշում:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.12.2009), Ariadna (28.12.2009), Kita (27.12.2009), Philosopher (27.12.2009), Նարե (27.12.2009)

----------


## harevik85

ես իրոք այդքան անհստակ եմ ձևակերպում մտքերս??? ես ասել եմ վատա ուրիշներից լավը վերձնելը????????? հենց ետա, որ ամբողջ դժբախտությունը կայանումա նրանում, որ ուրիշներից շատ արագ ընդօրինակում ենք վատը, իսկ են ինչ-որ լավա ու պետկա վերձնել չենք վերձնում

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Կարնո աշխարհում եղելա այսպիսի  մի սովորույթ.
Հարսանիքի արարողության ժամանակ մի պահ պարահրապարակը ազատվել է և պարի են հրավիրվել աղջկա կողմի բոլոր բարեկամները՝ խնամիները և նրանք պարել են խնամիների պարը՝ Շավալի  :Rolleyes: 
 Գեղեցիկ սովորություն, որի ժամանակ աղջկա  խնամի կողմը տղայի կողմին ներկայացել է և հարս ու փեսային մեծարել: 
Հարսանիքի ժամանակ չի  էս վիդեոն, բայց ներկայացվումա պարի սկզբնամասը, որտեղ ներկայանում են խնամիները... 
Մեղմ հաճելի երաժշտություն.



հ.գ. կներեք որակի համար,քամի էր  :Blush:  մեկ էլ լսեք Սասը ոնցա հետը երգում  :LOL:

----------

Արիացի (27.12.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Հարեվիկ ջան քո կարծիքով ակումբում բոլորը անհա՞սկ են, ոչ մեկ չի հասկանում դու ինչ ես ուզում ասել , մի քանի անգամ գրել էիր՝ եթե կարդայիք իմ գրածը... :Ասեցիր հասկացանք քո տեսակետը,  արդեն երեք էջ հասկանում ենք:  :Yes: 
Ըստ ինձ դու ես սխալ հասկացել ակումբի անդամների գրառումները ու մտածել ես,  եթե վատ ենք խոսում որոշ ավանդույթների մասին ուրեմն մեր ազգի հնից եկած ավանդույթները ցեխոտում ենք ու  կանգնած ենք կործանման շեմին: Եվս մեկ անգամ ասում եմ` բոլորն էլ իրավունք ունեն ավանդույթների մասին խոսել այնպես ինչպես հարկ են համարում, եթե ինչ որ ավանդույթ ցեխոտում են բառերով, դա  դեռ չի նշանակում որ ազգն են ցեխոտում:

----------

Ambrosine (28.12.2009), Ariadna (28.12.2009), Aurora (27.12.2009), Elmo (27.12.2009), Farfalla (27.12.2009), Kita (27.12.2009), Norton (28.12.2009), Դեկադա (27.12.2009), Նարե (27.12.2009)

----------


## Aurora

Կամ որ սկեսուրը   Ռոզի նման սկսում է ցոցադրաբար թվարկել հարազատների հարսին նվիրած ոսկեղենը ..Բռլյանտե ապարանջան, բռլյանտե քարով հոպարի կողմից..: Որ տգեղ է պիտի ասվի, այնքան մինչեվ վերջանա այդ  ավանդույթը:  Ես էլ եմ կողմ գեղեցիկ  ավանդույթը պահելուն, իսկ տգեղը ինչքան շուտ վերանա, այնքան լավ :

----------

Ambrosine (27.12.2009), Kita (27.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մեր գյուղում էլ էին խնամիները առանձին պարում...

----------


## Լեռնցի

Նախ նշեմ, որ Հայկական Հարսանիքները շատ են տարբերվում կախված ժամանակաշրջանից և տարածաշրջանից… 
Այնուամենայնիվ, տարբերությունը հիմիկվա և նախկին արարողակարգերի, այսօր դրանք հիմնականում կրում են ձևական բնույթ, և այդ պատճառով էլ շատ բնական է, որ շատերը չեն հասկանում դրանց իմաստը:
Ես կարծում եմ, որ ցանկացած ավանդույթ կամ հենված է որևէ հավատի, պաշտամունքի վրա, կամ էլ ամրապնդում է բազմապիսի կապերը կապված տվյալ արարողակարգի հետ:
Օրինակ, ինչքան հարսանիքը մոտ է ավանդական արարողակարգին, այնքան ամուսինների պատասխանատվությունն ավելի մեծ է ընտանիքի գաղափարի, նրա ամրության հանդեպ… Դե իհարկե, բացառություններ ևս կարող են լինել: 
Այժմ աշխարհի մարդիկ շատ ավելի նյութապաշտ են: Այդ իսկ պատճառով այն բոլոր արարողակարգերը, ավանդույթները, որոնք կապված են եղել որևէ պաշտամունքի հետ, կամա թե ակամա կրում են ձևական բնույթ և մոռացության են մատնվում: Իսկ նրանք, ովքեր դեռ ունեն հոգեպաշտության նշույլներ, նրանց մոտ այդ արարողակարգերը ավելի լավ են ստացվում, ու ծառայում են իրենց նպատակին: 
Ինչևէ, չունենալով ոչ մի արարողակարգ, ոչ մի ավանդույթ, կազմակերպման ձևեր, մարդկային կյանքը գունազրկվում է, և սև սպիտակ տեսք է ստանում: Իսկ նրանք ովքեր պահպանում են այդ ամենը զուգահեռաբար հասկանալով և իմաստը և ունենալով որոշակի հավատ դրանց հանդեպ, ապա նրանց կյանքն ավելի ուրախ է անցնում, ավելի թեթև ու գունագեղ:
Այժմ շատ երկրներում նոր նոր ձևավորվում են տարբեր տիպի արարողակարգեր, օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում, և նրանք շատ կարևորություն են տալիս իրենց տափակ նիստուկացերին:
 Իսկ մենք....

----------

CactuSoul (29.12.2009), Արիացի (28.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (27.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ըհըըըը.... կամաց կամաց եկանք իմ ասածին: Խոսքը ոչ թե ինչ-որ կոնկրետ ավանդույթների պահպանման մասինա, այլ ընդհանուր ազգային դարերից եկած ու պահպանված ավանդույթները ոտնակոխ անելու: Ու են վերևները ով ասեց ինչ ուզում ես արա բայց ինձ մի սովորացրա: Ես քեզ ոչ միայն իրավունք ունեմ սովորացնելու, այլ նաև դա իմ պարտքնա... ու ստեղ ես իմ անձը պուպուշ պահելու պատճառով չեմ պատրաստվում անպատասխան թողել նմանատիպ գաղափարները: Վերցրեք կարդացեք հայ գեղարվեստական գրքերը` Տիգրան Մեծ, Աշոտ Երկաթ, Անիի կործանումը........ յուրաքանչյուրի հիմքում մեկ գաղափար է: Հերոսների դարերի բազմաչարչար ու արյունալի աշխատանքի շնորհիվ ձեռք բերված յուրաքանչյուր ձեռքբերում կործանվում է միայն ու միայն հենց հայ ազգի ՄԵԿ կամ ՄԻ ՔԱՆԻ դավաճանների ձեռով, որոնք ուրանում են հայրենիքը.... այսօր պատկերը մի փոքր այլ է: Մենք, որ եղել ենք հզոր ազգ ու ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով մնացել ենք շատ քիչ, եկեք փորձենք պահել ու պահպանել գոնե այն ինչ ունենք: Եթե մենք մեր ունեցածը չգնահատենք ու դեռ ամաչենք դրանից, ու տարբեր տարրեր վերցնենք այլ տարբեր ազգերից, մենք կդառնանք ինչ-որ անորոշ ցեղ (եթե արդեն դեռ չենք դարձել): 
> 
> Ու մի փորձեք ձեր սրամիտ հումորներով ինչ-որ բան ապացուցել, հավատացեք ծիծաղալու չէ:


Դավաճանների ավանդույթ էլ կա, պահենք, փայփայենք...
Պահպանենք այն ինչ ունե՞նք. ես չեմ ուզում պահպանել իմ ազգի բարոյալքված, ստրկացված էությունը: Պետք է ոչ թե ամաչել վատ սովորույթներից, այլ պետք է վերացնել դրանք:




> հարգելիս դու իմ գրածները եթե կարդայիր նման հարց չէիր տա  ես կրկնում եմ, որ դեմ եմ շատ ադաթներին և բնականաբար այդ քո ասածի վերաբերյալ ել կարծիքս բացասական է: Ես չգիտեմ ինչու եք անընդհատ խոսում նույն բանի մասին: Իմ ասածը ընդհանրապես ուրիշ բան է: Ես ընդհամենը ապշած էի որոշ user_ների գրածներից, որոնք ասում էին որ հայկական հարսանիքը ամիմաստ բանա, և որ նրանք ավելի կողմ են եվրոպական հարսանիքներին: Ես ուղակի չեմ ուզում, որ մենք օտարանանք, այդքան բան: Շատ վատ եմ զգում երբ հայերի հասցեին վատ բաներ են հնչում թեկուզ  և հենց հայերի կողմից:


Բա հենց մենք պետք է մեզ քննադատենք, քննադատությունը օգնում է ձգտել դեպի ավելի լավը՝ հետագայում քննադատությունից խուսափելու նպատակով:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.12.2009), A.r.p.i. (28.12.2009), Norton (28.12.2009), Նարե (28.12.2009)

----------


## harevik85

չգիտեմ լացեմ թե ծիծաղամ...   :Cray:

----------

Լեռնցի (28.12.2009)

----------


## Philosopher

> չգիտեմ լացեմ թե ծիծաղամ...


Հասկացի, որ մարդիկ ուզում են ապրել, պարզապես ապրել, ապրել գեղեցիկ ու մարդկայնորեն :Smile:

----------

Farfalla (28.12.2009), Նարե (28.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> չգիտեմ լացեմ թե ծիծաղամ...


Հայ ավանդական հարսը իրավունք չունի խոսել, ինչ մնաց՝ հավակնել լացելու կամ ծիծաղելու :Cry:  դեռ միայն 2 օր է, ինչ այս տուն ես մտել:

----------

Farfalla (28.12.2009), Norton (28.12.2009), Միքո (28.12.2009), Նարե (28.12.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հայ ավանդական հարսը իրավունք չունի խոսել, ինչ մնաց՝ հավակնել լացելու կամ ծիծաղելու դեռ միայն 2 օր է, ինչ այս տուն ես մտել:


Հենա լավ էլ գիտես: Բայց դա նշան է համեստության, հարգանքի  և խոհեմության, ոչ թե հիմիկվա լաչառ հարսերի պես, որը հլա տուն չմտած իրենց դիրքն են ուզում դնեն օջախում:
Այո, նույնսիկ ամաչում էին նաել իրենց սկեսրարի դեմքին: Բայց գիտեք, դա ավանդույթ չէ, պարզապես ժամանակին էդպես էր, իսկ հիմա թռնում են համապատասխան դեմքին: Դեմոկրատիա, ազատություն , բա՜ն.... խոսքի իրավո՜ւնք....
Հա էլի, թողեք, մարդիկ ուզում են ընտանիք կազմեն, ոնց ուզում են թող կազմեն: Բայց պետք է իմանալ, էդ ինչ բան ա ընտանիքը, մարդիկ խի են կազմում դա, իմաստ ունի՞: Եվ ո՞րն է դրա խորհուրդը: 
Եթե էս հարցերի պատասխանը իսկապես ունենաք, կամաց կամաց նաև հասկանալի կդառնա մեր ավանդույթների խորհուրդը:
Իսկ այսօր շատերը ընտանիք են կազմում, որովհետև շրջապատում բոլորն էլ կազմում են:

----------

A.r.p.i. (28.12.2009), Արիացի (28.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հենա լավ էլ գիտես: Բայց դա նշան է համեստության, հարգանքի  և խոհեմության, ոչ թե հիմիկվա լաչառ հարսերի պես, որը հլա տուն չմտած իրենց դիրքն են ուզում դնեն օջախում:
> Այո, նույնսիկ ամաչում էին նաել իրենց սկեսրարի դեմքին: Բայց գիտեք, դա ավանդույթ չէ, պարզապես ժամանակին էդպես էր, իսկ հիմա թռնում են համապատասխան դեմքին: Դեմոկրատիա, ազատություն , բա՜ն.... խոսքի իրավո՜ւնք....
> Հա էլի, թողեք, մարդիկ ուզում են ընտանիք կազմեն, ոնց ուզում են թող կազմեն: Բայց պետք է իմանալ, էդ ինչ բան ա ընտանիքը, մարդիկ խի են կազմում դա, իմաստ ունի՞: Եվ ո՞րն է դրա խորհուրդը: 
> Եթե էս հարցերի պատասխանը իսկապես ունենաք, կամաց կամաց նաև հասկանալի կդառնա մեր ավանդույթների խորհուրդը:
> Իսկ այսօր շատերը ընտանիք են կազմում, որովհետև շրջապատում բոլորն էլ կազմում են:


Լեռնցի ջան, շփոթում ես: Լաչառը դաստիարակության, կրթվածության պակասն է: Պարտադիր չի քողը դեմքին գցած ման գա, որ մտածեմ՝ համեստ է, խոհեմ է... շատ հնարավոր է, որ անգրագետի մեկն է, որովհետև միայն իրեն չհարգողը կարող է այդ աստիճան ճնշված ապրել: Ինձ կոնկրետ պետք չի էդպիսի հարս, որ մոմ վառեմ, նոր մի խոսք ասի :Blink:  Էդ համեստ կոչվողներին էլ գիտենք:

Մարդ ծնվում է, որ ապրի երջանիկ: Ու բնավ չեմ կարծում, որ ամբողջ օրը խոհանոցում անցկացնելը, ամբողջ օրը գլուխը կախ ման գալը, ինչ ա թե սկեսրայրի դեմքին չնայի, ամբողջ օրը խուլ ու համրի նման անցկացնելը կատարյալ երջանկություն կոչվածն է: Համոզված եմ՝ դու էլ կձանձրանաս նման կնոջից :Wink:

----------

Farfalla (28.12.2009), Ribelle (29.12.2009), Դեկադա (28.12.2009), Նարե (28.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Այո, նույնսիկ ամաչում էին նաել իրենց սկեսրարի դեմքին: Բայց գիտեք, դա ավանդույթ չէ, պարզապես ժամանակին էդպես էր, իսկ հիմա թռնում են համապատասխան դեմքին: Դեմոկրատիա, ազատություն , բա՜ն.... խոսքի իրավո՜ւնք....
> Հա էլի, թողեք, մարդիկ ուզում են ընտանիք կազմեն, ոնց ուզում են թող կազմեն: Բայց պետք է իմանալ, էդ ինչ բան ա ընտանիքը, մարդիկ խի են կազմում դա, իմաստ ունի՞: Եվ ո՞րն է դրա խորհուրդը: 
> Եթե էս հարցերի պատասխանը իսկապես ունենաք, կամաց կամաց նաև հասկանալի կդառնա մեր ավանդույթների խորհուրդը:
> Իսկ այսօր շատերը ընտանիք են կազմում, որովհետև շրջապատում բոլորն էլ կազմում են:


Շատ լավ գրիր  :Hands Up: 
ԻՄՀԿ. Դեմոկրատիայի, ազատության ու խոսքի իրավունքի այսօրվա դրսևորումները, այսինքն նրանք որոնք մեզ փորձում են մեզ մատուցել, հակասության մեջ են ընտանիք գաղափարի իմաստի հետ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շատ լավ գրիր 
> ԻՄՀԿ. Դեմոկրատիայի, ազատության ու խոսքի իրավունքի այսօրվա դրսևորումները, այսինքն նրանք որոնք մեզ փորձում են մեզ մատուցել, հակասության մեջ են ընտանիք գաղափարի իմաստի հետ:


Դե լավ էլի, վըյհ :Jpit: 

Ընտանիքը կսահմանե՞ս, Արիացի ջան :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Դե լավ էլի, վըյհ
> 
> Ընտանիքը կսահմանե՞ս, Արիացի ջան


Արի մեր տուն, տես, էլ ի՞նչ սահմանել  :Jpit:

----------

murmushka (09.07.2014), Լուսաբեր (28.12.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լեռնցի ջան, շփոթում ես: Լաչառը դաստիարակության, կրթվածության պակասն է: Պարտադիր չի քողը դեմքին գցած ման գա, որ մտածեմ՝ համեստ է, խոհեմ է... շատ հնարավոր է, որ անգրագետի մեկն է, որովհետև միայն իրեն չհարգողը կարող է այդ աստիճան ճնշված ապրել: Ինձ կոնկրետ պետք չի էդպիսի հարս, որ մոմ վառեմ, նոր մի խոսք ասի Էդ համեստ կոչվողներին էլ գիտենք:
> 
> Մարդ ծնվում է, որ ապրի երջանիկ: Ու բնավ չեմ կարծում, որ ամբողջ օրը խոհանոցում անցկացնելը, ամբողջ օրը գլուխը կախ ման գալը, ինչ ա թե սկեսրայրի դեմքին չնայի, ամբողջ օրը խուլ ու համրի նման անցկացնելը կատարյալ երջանկություն կոչվածն է: Համոզված եմ՝ դու էլ կձանձրանաս նման կնոջից


Դե ես ասեցի էլի Աստղ ջան, ամաչելը, հեզությունը, խոհեմությունը ադաթ չէ: Դա էդպես է եղել ու հիմա էլ է սովորաբար տենց: Նոր հարսները մի քիչ ավելի ամաչկոտ են լինում:
Դե իմ տատս մի լավ խոսք ուներ, ասում է, մինչև կինը 3-րդ երեխան չբերի չես կարա ասես ինքը ով ա:
Իսկ դա ընդհարապես չի արգելում մարդուն ապրել երջանիկ: Ըստ իս, էդպես սովորաբար ավելի երջանիկ ու խաղաղ են ապրում, քան հիմիկվա դեմոկրատացված ձևերով:

----------

Արիացի (28.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ դա ընդհարապես չի արգելում մարդուն ապրել երջանիկ: Ըստ իս, էդպես սովորաբար ավելի երջանիկ ու խաղաղ են ապրում, քան հիմիկվա դեմոկրատացված ձևերով:


Ճիշտ ես, ինչպես ասում ա ծանոթներիցս մեկը. "Հիմիկվա շատ կանայք գիտեն, թե երջանկությունը ազատության ու հավասարության մեջ ա: Էն որ էրկու շոր, էրկու զարդ են առնում գիտեն, թե դա ա երջանկությունը: Բայց դա նույնն ա, որ ձիուն բաց թողնես, գնա իրա համար որտեղ ուզի արածի, ինչ խոտ ուզի ուտի ու դրանով ձին դառնա երջանիկ: Կինը չի կարող երջանիկ լինել, քանի դեռ չի աստվածացնում իր ամուսնուն:" :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (29.12.2009), davidus (28.12.2009), Լեռնցի (28.12.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Շատ լավ գրիր 
> ԻՄՀԿ. Դեմոկրատիայի, ազատության ու խոսքի իրավունքի այսօրվա դրսևորումները, այսինքն նրանք որոնք մեզ փորձում են մեզ մատուցել, հակասության մեջ են ընտանիք գաղափարի իմաստի հետ:


դրա համար էլ մոտ ապագայում/կամ հեռավոր  :Jpit:  ընտանիք կոչվածը կվերանա, որովհետև իրական ինտանիքի գաղափարը, որը եղելա ի սկզբանե հիմա ժամանակի հետ վերանումա:Արտասահմանում, մարդիկ առարնաց ամունանալու իրար հետ տարիներով ապրում են, երեխաներ չեն ունենում, շուտով մեր մոտ էլ տենց կլինի, ուղղակի մեր մոտ շատ դժվարա դա ներս թափանցում, մեր պահպանողական լինելու շնորհիվ, բայց արդեն կան այդպիսիններ: Ու դա բնականա  :Xeloq:  սա ի միջիայլոց, համարյա էլ թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող  :Jpit: 

Ժողովուրդ, դուք հիմա մտածում եք հիմիկվա ձեր մտածելակերպով և մեզ համար շատ դժվար կամ էլ անընդունելի են հին բարքերը, դե դա էտպես էլ պետքա լիներ: Բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ էն ժամանակվա հարսը իրեն ինչպես  Աստղնա ասում՝ ճնշվածա զգացել:Ինքը մեզ նման հասարակարգում չի ապրել, չի իմացել մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքներն ու ազատությունները ու նման բլա բլա բլա բաներ, դրա համար էլ  իրեն ճնշված չի  զգացել , կոպիտ ասած: Էտ մենք հիմիկվա մեր իմացածով ենք մտածում, որ դա  պետքա հանգեցնի ճնշվածության, թե չէ են ժամանակ էլ մարդիկ ունեցել են երջանիկ ու սիրով ընտանիքներ, ինչպես հիմա և դժբախտ ու կործանվող ընտանիքներ:Ու թող մեզ չթվա, թե էն ժամանակ լավ չեն ապրել մարդիկ:

Ինձ մի բանա շատ հետաքրքիր, այ  մի քանի տեղ կարդացի «խայտառակ» ավանդույթ սավան կախելու ու աղջիկան հարսանիքից առաջ լողացնել, զննելու մասին: Կխնդրեի, որ  այդ ավանդական ծիսակարգերը/չնայած առաջինը ծիսակարգ չի/ տեղադրեին այդտեղ, որովհետև համ անմիջական կապ ունի ավանդական հայկական հարսանիքի հետ, համ շատ հետաքրքիրա, որտեղից վերցրեցիք, որ հենց նման հիմար ձևով էր լինում դա:Ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որովհետև  :Yea:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արի մեր տուն, տես, էլ ի՞նչ սահմանել


Ինձ գլոբալիզացիայի արդյունք կհռչակեք ու կողջակիզեք :Jpit: 

Արիացի ջան, ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչու եք նախնադարյան ընտանիքի հիմքերը համարում հայկական ընտանիք: Դա աբսուրդ ա: Բոլոր ազգերն ու քաղաքակրթությունները բացի հայկականից ու մահմեդականից հաղթահարել են այդ փուլը, դե Մարքսն էլ ասում էր՝ ընտանիք ապագայում չի լինելու: Միայն հայերն են ցավագին ընդունում այդ երևույթը: Հա բայց ինչի՞: Օրինակ ես նախընտրում եմ, որ հայ աղջիկները չամուսնանան, քան թե առանց սիրո ամուսնանան ինչ-որ մեկի հետ՝ միայն թե ավանդույթի համաձայն չկոչվեն՝ տանը մնացած :Blink:  Կամ մեկը ինձ ասում էր՝ եթե աղջիկը մինչև 25 տարեկան չի ամուսնանում, ես սկսում եմ լուրջ մտածել, որ էս աղջկա հետ մի բան այն չէ :Jpit: )))))

Դուք ինքնախաբեությամբ եք զբաղվում, եթե կարծում եք, որ հայկական ավանդական ընտանիքը իդեալական է: Աչքերդ բացեք, ձեր շուրջը նայեք. արդեն միջնադարը չէ, անգամ խորհրդային շրջանում այս կարգի խիստ չի եղել մոտեցումը, էս ի՞նչ եք լսել :Shok:  Ամեն ոք, ցանկացածը իրավունք ունի որոշելու իր կյանքի <<ֆորմատը>>: Մի անգամ ենք ապրում, ապրենք այնպես, ինչպես ինքներս ենք ճիշտ գտնում՝ երջանիկ լինելու համար: Ես էլ շատ տարիներ զոհել եմ դասերի համար, բայց արդյո՞ք արժեր. անգամ տիկնիկով չեմ խաղացել, ինչպես բոլոր նորմալ երեխաները: Բայց ես ի՞նչ եմ շահել մանկությունս <<չապրելով>> ու երկու քոռ տող ավել կարդալով... ՈՉԻՆՉ:

----------

Ariadna (28.12.2009), Aurora (29.12.2009), Farfalla (28.12.2009), Norton (28.12.2009), Ribelle (29.12.2009), Նարե (28.12.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ինձ գլոբալիզացիայի արդյունք կհռչակեք ու կողջակիզեք


Դու գիտես, որ ես գլոբալիզացիային դեմ չեմ, նենց որ հանգիստ կարաս գաս: Օրինակ մեր մոտ ժամանակակից դեմոկրատիա չկա, բայց Լուսաբերից հարցրու ինքը երջանիկ ա՞, թե ոչ: :Smile: 



> Արիացի ջան, ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչու եք նախնադարյան ընտանիքի հիմքերը համարում հայկական ընտանիք: Դա աբսուրդ ա: Բոլոր ազգերն ու քաղաքակրթությունները բացի հայկականից ու մահմեդականից հաղթահարել են այդ փուլը, դե Մարքսն էլ ասում էր՝ ընտանիք ապագայում չի լինելու: Միայն հայերն են ցավագին ընդունում այդ երևույթը: Հա բայց ինչի՞: Օրինակ ես նախընտրում եմ, որ հայ աղջիկները չամուսնանան, քան թե առանց սիրո ամուսնանան ինչ-որ մեկի հետ՝ միայն թե ավանդույթի համաձայն չկոչվեն՝ տանը մնացած Կամ մեկը ինձ ասում էր՝ եթե աղջիկը մինչև 25 տարեկան չի ամուսնանում, ես սկսում եմ լուրջ մտածել, որ էս աղջկա հետ մի բան այն չէ)))))
> 
> Դուք ինքնախաբեությամբ եք զբաղվում, եթե կարծում եք, որ հայկական ավանդական ընտանիքը իդեալական է: Աչքերդ բացեք, ձեր շուրջը նայեք. արդեն միջնադարը չէ, անգամ խորհրդային շրջանում այս կարգի խիստ չի եղել մոտեցումը, էս ի՞նչ եք լսել Ամեն ոք, ցանկացածը իրավունք ունի որոշելու իր կյանքի <<ֆորմատը>>: Մի անգամ ենք ապրում, ապրենք այնպես, ինչպես ինքներս ենք ճիշտ գտնում՝ երջանիկ լինելու համար: Ես էլ շատ տարիներ զոհել եմ դասերի համար, բայց արդյո՞ք արժեր. անգամ տիկնիկով չեմ խաղացել, ինչպես բոլոր նորմալ երեխաները: Բայց ես ի՞նչ եմ շահել մանկությունս <<չապրելով>> ու երկու քոռ տող ավել կարդալով... ՈՉԻՆՉ:


Աստղ, իսկ ո՞րտեղից վերցրիր թե ես հայկական կամ կամայական այլ տիպի ընտանիքը իդեալական եմ համարում: Ընտանիքը սուտ գաղափար ա, ժամանակավոր ու արդեն վերացող: Ու ասեմ քեզ, ես Մարքսի ասածին ոչ թե հավատում եմ, այլ համոզված եմ դրանում:  :Wink: 
Հիմա դու քեզ երջանիկ չես համարու՞մ: Էդ նրանից ա, որ ավանդական տիկնիկը թողել ես ընկել դեմոկրատիայի արժեքների հետևից` դասեր, էլ չգիտեմ ինչ... :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե ես ասեցի էլի Աստղ ջան, ամաչելը, հեզությունը, խոհեմությունը ադաթ չէ: Դա էդպես է եղել ու հիմա էլ է սովորաբար տենց: Նոր հարսները մի քիչ ավելի ամաչկոտ են լինում:
> Դե իմ տատս մի լավ խոսք ուներ, ասում է, *մինչև կինը 3-րդ երեխան չբերի չես կարա ասես ինքը ով ա:*
> Իսկ դա ընդհարապես չի արգելում մարդուն ապրել երջանիկ: Ըստ իս, էդպես սովորաբար ավելի երջանիկ ու խաղաղ են ապրում, քան հիմիկվա դեմոկրատացված ձևերով:


Լեռնցի ջան, ճիշտն ասած՝ չհասկացա այս խոսքերի իմաստը. առաջին անգամ եմ լսում :Think:  Բայց այդ դեպքում կինը այդպես էլ առեղծված է մնու՞մ, եթե 1 կամ 2 երեխա է ունենում :Pardon: 

Հետո էլ բնական է, որ նոր հարսերը ամաչկոտ են լինում, չէ՞ որ նոր տուն են մտնում, նոր ընտանիք, եթե էլի ավանդական տարբերակն է, երբ տղան իր ծնողների հետ է ապրում:




> Ճիշտ ես, ինչպես ասում ա ծանոթներիցս մեկը. "Հիմիկվա շատ կանայք գիտեն, թե երջանկությունը ազատության ու հավասարության մեջ ա: Էն որ էրկու շոր, էրկու զարդ են առնում գիտեն, թե դա ա երջանկությունը: Բայց դա նույնն ա, որ ձիուն բաց թողնես, գնա իրա համար որտեղ ուզի արածի, ինչ խոտ ուզի ուտի ու դրանով ձին դառնա երջանիկ: Կինը չի կարող երջանիկ լինել,* քանի դեռ չի աստվածացնում իր ամուսնուն*:"


 :LOL: 
Արիացի ջան, դու խառնում ես պճնամոլությունը ազատության հետ: Ախր հեչ կապ չունի մատնիք, մարջան, ապարանջան գնելը ոչ երջանկության հետ, ոչ էլ ազատության :Dntknw:  Այ ազատությունը իրոք հանգեցնում է երջանկության. եթե մարդ ազատ չի, ինքը անգամ մարդ էլ չի: Դու երջանիկ ստրուկ տեսե՞լ ես: Մարդը գերագույն արժեք է ինձ համար: Մնում ա ասեք, որ աղջիկը իրավունք չունի սեփական ընտրությամբ ամուսնանալ, պետք է հայրը որոշի: Լավ էլի... Եթե կինը քո համար ձիու կարգավիճակով ա... :Shok: 




> Ժողովուրդ, դուք հիմա մտածում եք հիմիկվա ձեր մտածելակերպով և մեզ համար շատ դժվար կամ էլ անընդունելի են հին բարքերը, դե դա էտպես էլ պետքա լիներ: Բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ էն ժամանակվա հարսը իրեն ինչպես  Աստղնա ասում՝ ճնշվածա զգացել:Ինքը մեզ նման հասարակարգում չի ապրել, չի իմացել մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքներն ու ազատությունները ու նման բլա բլա բլա բաներ, դրա համար էլ  իրեն ճնշված չի  զգացել , կոպիտ ասած: Էտ մենք հիմիկվա մեր իմացածով ենք մտածում, որ դա  պետքա հանգեցնի ճնշվածության, թե չէ են ժամանակ էլ մարդիկ ունեցել են երջանիկ ու սիրով ընտանիքներ, ինչպես հիմա և դժբախտ ու կործանվող ընտանիքներ:Ու թող մեզ չթվա, թե էն ժամանակ լավ չեն ապրել մարդիկ:


Լուս ջան, ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրել, որ նախկինում երջանիկ չեն եղել: Ես հիմիկվա համար եմ ասում, որովհետև մյուսներն էլ ավանդականը պահանջում են պահպանել ներկայում, դեռ ամրապնդել ապագայում :Shok: 

հ.գ. ավանդականի ոչ բոլոր կետերին եմ դեմ, բնականաբար: Այստեղ քննարկում ենք վատ կողմերը:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, դու խառնում ես պճնամոլությունը ազատության հետ: Ախր հեչ կապ չունի մատնիք, մարջան, ապարանջան գնելը ոչ երջանկության հետ, ոչ էլ ազատության Այ ազատությունը իրոք հանգեցնում է երջանկության. եթե մարդ ազատ չի, ինքը անգամ մարդ էլ չի: Դու երջանիկ ստրուկ տեսե՞լ ես: Մարդը գերագույն արժեք է ինձ համար: Մնում ա ասեք, որ աղջիկը իրավունք չունի սեփական ընտրությամբ ամուսնանալ, պետք է հայրը որոշի: Լավ էլի... Եթե կինը քո համար ձիու կարգավիճակով ա...


Էդ շատ բարդ ու փիլիսոփայական հարց ա, թե ազատությունը հանգեցնում ա երջանկության, թե ոչ: Եթե ընդունենք, որ երջանկությունը էն ա, որ մարդ պրոբլեմներ չի ունենում, ապա հաստատ կարող ենք ասել, որ ազատությունը երջանկություն չի, քանի որ ազատության հետ մեկտեղ մարդը սկսում ա ավելի շատ բաների մասնակցել ու ինքը իր համար ավելի շատ հոգսեր ա ստեղծում: 
Իսկ կնոջ համեմատությունը ձիու հետ զուտ պայմանական էր, ինչպես տեր ու հնազանդ: Նույնիսկ եկեղեցին ա սա պահել: Ընտանիքը նրանով ա ընտանիք, որ ամուսինը տեր ա, իսկ կինը հնազանդ: Բայց այսօր տեր բառի ձևակերպումը այլ ա: Հիմա մարդիկ տեր ասելով հասկանում են բռնի մի բան, որը շահագործում ու այլ բլա բլա բլա բաներ ա անում իրեն ենթարկվողներին, մինչդեռ իրականում տեր հենց նշանակում ա աստված, որը առաջին հերթին պահպանում ա իրեն հնազանդվողին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դու գիտես, որ ես գլոբալիզացիային դեմ չեմ, նենց որ հանգիստ կարաս գաս: Օրինակ մեր մոտ ժամանակակից դեմոկրատիա չկա, բայց Լուսաբերից հարցրու ինքը երջանիկ ա՞, թե ոչ:


Ես գիտեմ, որ ինքը երջանիկ ա, բայց նաև գիտեմ, որ բնավ էլ էնպես չես վարվում, ինչպես որ գրում ես :Tongue: 




> Աստղ, իսկ ո՞րտեղից վերցրիր թե ես հայկական կամ կամայական այլ տիպի ընտանիքը իդեալական եմ համարում: Ընտանիքը սուտ գաղափար ա, ժամանակավոր ու արդեն վերացող: Ու ասեմ քեզ, ես Մարքսի ասածին ոչ թե հավատում եմ, այլ համոզված եմ դրանում: 
> Հիմա դու քեզ երջանիկ չես համարու՞մ: Էդ նրանից ա, որ ավանդական տիկնիկը թողել ես ընկել դեմոկրատիայի արժեքների հետևից` դասեր, էլ չգիտեմ ինչ...


Ձեր գրածներից է էդպես երևում ու այն գրառումներից, որոնց շնորհակալություն եք հայտնում:
4 տարեկանում Արիստոտելն էլ չգիտեր՝ դեմոկրատիան ինչ է: Երջանիկ եմ այնքանով, որ արել եմ այն, ինչ ուզել եմ, սովորել եմ այնտեղ, որտեղ ցանկացել եմ. այսինքն՝ ծնողներս էլ ինձ ազատություն են տվել՝ ինքնուրույն որոշելու :Smile: :

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ինձ գլոբալիզացիայի արդյունք կհռչակեք ու կողջակիզեք


Հանգիստ արի, տենց լիներ, պետքա ինքնահրկիզմամբ զբաղվեինք մենք մեր տան մեջ  :Jpit: 

Ես կարծում եմ, որ մենք այժմ գտնվում ենք խաչմերուկում՝ հնի և նորի...
Անցումային շրջաններում միշտ էլ դժվարա լինում, բայց կհաղթահարենք ու նոր շրջաննա մեզ մեկա սպասում: Ու ավանդական հայկական հարսանիքներից մեզ ընդամենը գրքերում գրված կմնա:

Ես որ շատ-շատ եմ հավանում, մեր ավանդական ծիսակարգերը, մեծ թվով կան, որ կիրառելի եմ համարում հիմիկվա հարսանիքներին, օրին ազաբ-բաշին իրա փայտով, խնձոր ու կոնֆետներով... բայց իմ հարսանիքը եզր անգամ չի ունեցել , նորի հետ, էլ չեմ ասում, որ մարդիկ առավոտ զարթնեցին եկան, որ շնորհավորեն, էն էլ տեսան արդեն երկրից դուրս ենք գնացել, որ չլսենք հարևանների կիսուրին ուղղված արդեն մամայա ասու՞մ ու քանի՞ ոսկի ես ստացել արտահայտությունները  :Blink: 
Շատ խոսելուց չի էլի, համա ասում եմ, բայց կիրառելու ժամանակ չեմ անում  :Blush:  :Think: 

Մի բան էլ ասեմ  :Shout:  այ տղա Սաս էտ ի՞նչեր ես խոսում  :Think:  սենց որ շարունակվեց միայն ռազվոդ  :LOL:  Երբեք խոսքիս իրավունքը չեն ոտնահարել, երբեք ազատ տեղաշարժիս իրավունքը չեն ոտնահարել, դեռ ավելին իրենք են խնդրում, որ տեղ մեղ գնամ  :Jpit:  այսինքն սենց, ոչ մի անգամ ոչ մի բան չեն արգելում ու դա ժամանակակից աշխարհում հանդիսանումա մարդու երջանիկ զգալու առաջին գրավականը  :Think:  բայց դե տենց չի  :Sad:  մարդուն տար աշխարով ման տուր, ամենաթանկարժեք իրերն ու զարդերը գնիր, սրտին ուզածը արա, բայց որ մեջը սեր չկա ինչիա՞ պետք 

Կարևորը սիրով լինելնա, մարդիկ ամուսնանում են սիրելով ու գետնին են քնում, որովհետև տեղ չունեն, բայց իրենց էնքան երջանիկ են զգում... 
ՈՒզումա ավանդականով պսակվեք, ուզումա գեր ժամանակակիցով, մեկա սիրելովա պետք ամուսնանալ, որ բոլորիդ լավ լինի

----------

Ambrosine (28.12.2009), Ribelle (29.12.2009), Դեկադա (28.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (30.06.2013), Փոքրիկ (28.12.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Արիացի ջան գուշակություններով զբաղվելու տեղ ես գտե՞լ: 




> Լեռնցի ջան, ճիշտն ասած՝ չհասկացա այս խոսքերի իմաստը. առաջին անգամ եմ լսում Բայց այդ դեպքում կինը այդպես էլ առեղծված է մնու՞մ, եթե 1 կամ 2 երեխա է ունենում


Դե էն ժամանակ սովորաբար էդքան բերում էին: Դե տրամաբանական է. որ ըստ իրա ասածի, անբացահայտ է մնում… 
Աստղ ջան ճիշտ ես նկատել: Հիմա շատ մարդիկ լուրջ պայքարում են, որ ՀԱՅԵՐԻ դեմքը փրկեն: Նույնն է թե Հայ ազգին: Որովհետև առանց մեր արժեքների ու այսպիսի զարգացումներից հետո, հայ ազգ չի լինի, այլ կլինի միայն ծագումով հայ հասկացությունը:
Ես չեմ կարող ինձ թույլ տալ և թռնել հազարամյակների ընթացքում Հայ ազգի գոյության համար կռված և զոհված նահատակների գլխով: 
Ի վերջո, աշխարհում երկու բան է հավերժ՝ ժամանակը և հայը, առաջինը միայն ավերում է, իսկ երկրորդը՝ վերաշինում:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ամենաթողությունը մարդկությանը կտանի կործանման:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես գիտեմ, որ ինքը երջանիկ ա, բայց նաև գիտեմ, որ բնավ էլ էնպես չես վարվում, ինչպես որ գրում ես


 :Shok:  Իսկ որտեղ եմ գրել, թե ես ինչպես եմ վարվում?



> Ձեր գրածներից է էդպես երևում ու այն գրառումներից, որոնց շնորհակալություն եք հայտնում:
> 4 տարեկանում Արիստոտելն էլ չգիտեր՝ դեմոկրատիան ինչ է: Երջանիկ եմ այնքանով, որ արել եմ այն, ինչ ուզել եմ, սովորել եմ այնտեղ, որտեղ ցանկացել եմ. այսինքն՝ ծնողներս էլ ինձ ազատություն են տվել՝ ինքնուրույն որոշելու:


Դե լավ արի իմ դիրքորոշումը քեզ հստակ ասեմ, որ քո մոտ հարցեր չառաջանան ու թեման փակենք:
Ես բոլորովին դեմ չեմ, որ մարդիկ ընտանիք չկազմեն; Բայց եթե մարդ ընտանիք է կազմում, այսինքն տղամարդ ու կին ամուսնանում են, առաջին հերթին պետք է հասկանան, որ էդ ընտանիքը մի միություն ա, որտեղ ամուսինը տան ղեկավարն ա, տան տերը, իսկ կինը տան լույսն ա, որին պահում ու փայփայում ա ամուսինը: Ամեն մեկը իր ֆունկցիան ունի ու դնել խոսել այս երկու էակների հավասարության մասին ընտանիքի շրջանակներում, ինքնըստինքյան անհավասարության ստեղծում է:
Միևնույն ժամանակ, մարդկության ընթացքը տանում ա նրան, որ ընտանիքը դառնում ա ժամանակակից արժեհամակարգերին հակասող ինստիտուտ, իսկ դրան եթե ավելացնենք նաև այն, որ ընտանիքը սոցիալական անարդարությունների ամենաէական պատճառն է, ապա դրա վերացումը բնական ա, արդար ու ընդունելի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ կնոջ համեմատությունը ձիու հետ զուտ պայմանական էր, ինչպես տեր ու հնազանդ: Նույնիսկ եկեղեցին ա սա պահել: Ընտանիքը նրանով ա ընտանիք, որ ամուսինը տեր ա, իսկ կինը հնազանդ: Բայց այսօր տեր բառի ձևակերպումը այլ ա: Հիմա մարդիկ տեր ասելով հասկանում են բռնի մի բան, որը շահագործում ու այլ բլա բլա բլա բաներ ա անում իրեն ենթարկվողներին, մինչդեռ իրականում տեր հենց նշանակում ա աստված, որը առաջին հերթին պահպանում ա իրեն հնազանդվողին:


Ամեն դեպքում դա արդեն իսկ որոշակի առավելություն է տալիս տղամարդուն: Ես էդ տեր-հնազանդ-ին դեմ եմ, որովհետև ոչ թե հնազանդի կարգավիճակով պիտի կինը ամուսնուն թեկուզ խնամի, այլ նրա համար, որ ամուսինը իր համար թանկ է: Մեր եկեղեցին ցավոք պահպանել է դա, բայց մենք դրանով ոչ լավն ենք մյուսներից, ոչ զարգացած, ոչ առաջադեմ... ընդհակառակը: Մենք պետք է ժամանակի հետ համընթաց քայլենք, որ չգլորվենք:



> Ես չեմ կարող ինձ թույլ տալ և թռնել հազարամյակների ընթացքում Հայ ազգի գոյության համար կռված և զոհված նահատակների գլխով: 
> *Ի վերջո, աշխարհում երկու բան է հավերժ՝ ժամանակը և հայը, առաջինը միայն ավերում է, իսկ երկրորդը՝ վերաշինում:*


Էս վերջին միտքը մի ժամանակ ստորագրությունդ էր չէ՞ :Jpit: 
Հայ ազգի գոյության համար զոհվածները չեն զոհվել, որ մենք հազարամյակներով էն ժամանակվա ադաթները պահենք: Զոհվել են, որ մենք գոյություն ունենանք, հայը չջնջվի Երկրի երեսից: Իսկ ես չեմ կարծում, որ կարմիր խնձոր չտանելով հայ ազգի դեմքը ջնջվում է:



> Ամենաթողությունը մարդկությանը կտանի կործանման:


Դրա համար էլ կա պետությունը՝ իր բոլոր ինստիտուտներով:

----------


## Արիացի

> Մի բան էլ ասեմ  այ տղա Սաս էտ ի՞նչեր ես խոսում  սենց որ շարունակվեց միայն ռազվոդ  Երբեք խոսքիս իրավունքը չեն ոտնահարել, երբեք ազատ տեղաշարժիս իրավունքը չեն ոտնահարել, դեռ ավելին իրենք են խնդրում, որ տեղ մեղ գնամ  այսինքն սենց, ոչ մի անգամ ոչ մի բան չեն արգելում ու դա ժամանակակից աշխարհում հանդիսանումա մարդու երջանիկ զգալու առաջին գրավականը  բայց դե տենց չի  մարդուն տար աշխարով ման տուր, ամենաթանկարժեք իրերն ու զարդերը գնիր, սրտին ուզածը արա, բայց որ մեջը սեր չկա ինչիա՞ պետք


Ջանս  :Love: , բնականաբար երբեք քո ոչ մի իրավունք չեմ ոտնահարի, քանի որ ես դրա կարիքը չունեմ, որովհետև դու միշտ գիտես քո իրավունքների ու քո ազատությունների չափը ու ամենալավը էն ա, որ դու էդ չափը չես որոշում միջազգային կոնվենցիաներով ու մակի փաստաթղթերով, այլ ինքդ քո բարոյական չափանիշներով: Ու այդ չափը երբեք չի անցնում այն չափը, որը ես իմ մեջ պատկերացնում եմ կնոջ համար: Ու հենց էդ ա պատճառը, որ ես քեզ եմ ընտրել, դու էլ ինձ:
Ասածս ինձ ու քեզ ա վերաբերվում, բայց դա կարելի ա ընդհանրացնել բոլորի համար: Ընտանիքի երջանկության գրավականը այն է, որ կինը ինքը իր մեջ երբեք չանցնի այն չափը, որը ամուսինը ունի: Ամբողջ հարցը էն ա, որ էդ չափը տարբեր ընտանիքներում տարբեր են լինում:

----------

murmushka (09.07.2014)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ որտեղ եմ գրել, թե ես ինչպես եմ վարվում?
> 
> 
> Դե լավ արի իմ դիրքորոշումը քեզ հստակ ասեմ, որ քո մոտ հարցեր չառաջանան ու թեման փակենք:
> Ես բոլորովին դեմ չեմ, որ մարդիկ ընտանիք չկազմեն; Բայց եթե մարդ ընտանիք է կազմում, այսինքն տղամարդ ու կին ամուսնանում են, առաջին հերթին պետք է հասկանան, որ էդ ընտանիքը մի միություն ա, որտեղ ամուսինը տան ղեկավարն ա, տան տերը, իսկ կինը տան լույսն ա, որին պահում ու փայփայում ա ամուսինը: Ամեն մեկը իր ֆունկցիան ունի ու դնել խոսել այս երկու էակների հավասարության մասին ընտանիքի շրջանակներում, ինքնըստինքյան անհավասարության ստեղծում է:
> Միևնույն ժամանակ, մարդկության ընթացքը տանում ա նրան, որ ընտանիքը դառնում ա ժամանակակից արժեհամակարգերին հակասող ինստիտուտ, իսկ դրան եթե ավելացնենք նաև այն, որ ընտանիքը սոցիալական անարդարությունների ամենաէական պատճառն է, ապա դրա վերացումը բնական ա, արդար ու ընդունելի:


Ամեն տան մեջ Լուսաբեր ա պետք հա՞ :Tongue:  Լուսաբերի բնավորությունից, իր ազատ արտահայտվելուց զգացվում ա, որ հեչ էլ ավանդական խուլ ու համր հարսերից չի՝ բնավ չնշանակելով, որ համեստ չի, պարկեշտ չի...  :Smile: 

Հավասարության սկզբունքի սխալ ընկալելն էլ հանգեցնում է այս տիպի քննարկումներին. իրավահավասարությունը չի ենթադրում փաստացի հավասարություն, այլ՝ հավասար հնարավորությունների առկայություն: Այսինքն՝ կինը ունի նույն իրավունքները, ինչ՝ ամուսինը, բայց որոշ իրավունքներ վերապահում է նրան: Բայց այսպես սահմանել, որ կինը այս այս այս իրավունքները ունի, ամուսինը՝ այս, ապա սա է հենց խտրություն դնելը:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հայ ազգի գոյության համար զոհվածները չեն զոհվել, որ մենք հազարամյակներով էն ժամանակվա ադաթները պահենք: Զոհվել են, որ մենք գոյություն ունենանք, հայը չջնջվի Երկրի երեսից: Իսկ ես չեմ կարծում, որ կարմիր խնձոր չտանելով հայ ազգի դեմքը ջնջվում է:


Շատ ճիշտ ասիր: Վերևում մի տեղ գրել էի, որ հայերը այն ազգերից են, որոնք միշտ կարողանում են իրենց ազգային գաղափարները ու սովորույթները ժամանակի ընդունված գաղափարների ու սովորույթների հետ համատեղել: Ու դա մեր գոյության գրավականն է:  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ամեն տան մեջ Լուսաբեր ա պետք հա՞ Լուսաբերի բնավորությունից, իր ազատ արտահայտվելուց զգացվում ա, որ հեչ էլ ավանդական խուլ ու համր հարսերից չի՝ բնավ չնշանակելով, որ համեստ չի, պարկեշտ չի...


Հայ հարսները երբեք էլ խուլ ու համր չեն եղել: Ինչպես ասում են, հարսները իրենց արտաքին հեզությունը ցույց տալով, միևնույն ժամանակ տակով լավ էլ շատ բաներ իրենք են որոշում, նույնիսկ սեղանի շուրջ սկեսրարի նստելու տեղը` տանում ու սկեսրարի ամանը դնում են էնտեղ, որտեղ իրենք են ուզում:  :LOL: 
Նենց որ մի մտածի թե հարսները խուլ ու համր են եղել: Նման բան ոչ մի ժամանակաշրջանում չի եղել: Միշտ էլ կանայք են ամուսինների շատ քայլեր որոշել:  :Wink:

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հայ հարսները երբեք էլ խուլ ու համր չեն եղել: Ինչպես ասում են, հարսները իրենց արտաքին հեզությունը ցույց տալով, միևնույն ժամանակ տակով լավ են շատ բաներ իրենք են որոշում, նույնիսկ սեղանի շուրջ սկեսրարի նստելու տեղը` տանում ու սկեսրարի ամանը դնում են էնտեղ, որտեղ իրենք են ուզում: 
> Նենց որ մի մտածի թե հարսները խուլ ու համր են եղել: Նման բան ոչ մի ժամանակաշրջանում չի եղել: Միշտ էլ կանայք են ամուսինների շատ քայլեր որոշել:


ՈՒ~խ, լավ ա գոնե դու ասիր, արդեն հույսս կորցրել էի :Jpit: 
Հայ կինը շատ քիչ բան ա որոշել. ապացույց՝ շատ հազվադեպ հայտնի հայ թագուհիներ :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Հայ հարսները երբեք էլ խուլ ու համր չեն եղել: Ինչպես ասում են, հարսները իրենց արտաքին հեզությունը ցույց տալով, միևնույն ժամանակ տակով լավ էլ շատ բաներ իրենք են որոշում, նույնիսկ սեղանի շուրջ սկեսրարի նստելու տեղը` տանում ու սկեսրարի ամանը դնում են էնտեղ, որտեղ իրենք են ուզում: 
> Նենց որ մի մտածի թե հարսները խուլ ու համր են եղել: Նման բան ոչ մի ժամանակաշրջանում չի եղել: Միշտ էլ կանայք են ամուսինների շատ քայլեր որոշել:


Իաա, Մնձուրի չեք կարդացե՞լ, իր պատմվածքներից ամենաշատը դա է մեջս տպավորվել, որ հարսը ֆշֆշ–ով էր խոսում, դեռ նորահարս էր, և բառ ասելու իրավունք չուներ կեսուր կեսրարի մոտ: Մեկ–մեկ որ հարսները շատ են խոսում, ախպորս հետ ասում ենք՝ բա հալալ չէր էն ժամանակները, մի երկու հատ ֆշֆշ կաներ, կպրծնեինք  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (28.12.2009), Ambrosine (28.12.2009), Արիացի (28.12.2009)

----------


## Adriano

ԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,ինչ ասեմ, չեմ հասկանում ինչու են  մարդկանց ընհանրապես ստիպում ամուսնանան: Էն էլ մեր մոտ, դա օրենքա, մեկը քնից վերա կենում ասումա մամա, պապա, տատի, պապի ուզում եմ ամուսնանամ, է պետքա քեզի , սկզբում տենց են ասում, ու որոշ ժամանակ հետոս սկսում են տղու համար աղջիկ ման գան, աղջկա համար տղա: Դե դա էլ գիտենք ոնցա լինում հայկական ավանդական գովազդովա սաղ սկսում, Պողոսը ասումա Պետրոսին, Պետրոսը Սիրուշին, Սիրուշը Վարդուշին, Վարդուշը Զարզանդին ու տենց գովազդը գնումա: Գովազդի առարկան շատ ընդլայնվածա ըստ հայկական սովորույթի կապ չունի մարդ դեբիլա դեբիլ չի պիտի դիպլոմ ունենա առնվազն մեկ համալսարանի, որ էն մյուսը սարքեն, ասեն էն մի համալսարանի դիպլոմը կորելա,նայում են, որ ասող խոսող լինի, եթե լուրջ մարդա լինում ասում են էսի չխոսկանա, է~ չեղավ, ու տենց շատ բաներ: Հետո բախտի բերմամբ թե պատահմամբ տանը նստած տղայի կամ աղջկա համար ծանոթով մանոթով, սև սպիտակ շուկաներով, Սերժով Մերժով խառնված մի հատ մեկին են ճարում, որ հայտա ներկայացրել, իր սեփական ծնողների հավաստի ստորագրությունով ու խոսքերով, որ հենց տարաք կամ բերիք պրոբլեմ չի լինի: Ու ստեղ սկսումա ամենա հետաքրքիրը, էս մթոմ սիրահարվածներին սկսում են հուշումներ անել, պապը ասումա սենց արեք, տատը սենց, մամեն ու պապեն իրանցն են ասում, ու վերջում հարևանությունը, հարազատները իրար ասում են ինչ պիտի ասեն ու էնքան են դավադիտ անում մինչև դնում են նշանադրության օրը: Դե գիտեք հայ տղեն ու աղջիկը ամեն գնով նշանվում են, ասելով ԷԷԷԷ~~~~ ով գիտի փոշմանել կա: Ստեղ սկսումա մյուս պատմությունը, թեժ խոսակցությունները: Էս տղեն կամ աղջիկը սաղ իրա ցեղինա հավաքում հակառակ կոմն էլ համապատասխան իրանց, իրար ջան են ասում, ջան լսում ու ստեղ կարևորա ու հենց բարեկամներից մեկը ոտքը դուրսա գցում սկսումա բամբասանքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքըըըըըըը: Չէ դրանց բարեկամները լավը չեն, լավ է, էդ ինչ էր էէէէէէէէէէէէԷԷ, սակայն նույն մարդը էնքան սուտ էր ասել հենց քեֆի ժամանակ, դաժե մի նենց կենաց էր ասել, կարծես թե ինքնա ամուսնացողը: Ու թեման սկսումա, հայերով խառնվում ենք, ֆսիօ, կռիվ են գցում, խոսք են գցում էլ ինչ են գցում, փորձում են էլի, տենան ինչքան կդիմանան: ՈՒ մի կերպ գալիսա հարսանիքըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըը: Ստեղ լրիվ արդեն ուրիշ խոսքեր են: Արդեն ով ինչ պետքա ձեռքա բերեր ձեռք բերել, սաղ հանգիստ են, աստված չանի աղջիկը ասի չե: Գլխին նենց կսարքեն, որ կմտածի չէ ախպեր արի հանգիստ գլուխս կախ գնամ: ՈՒ վերջը սկսումա հարսանիքը, մի չեմ հասկանում ինչ աղմուկ աղաղակով, գոռոցով, կարծես գժանոցում լինես: Կանայք գոռում են, սաղ գոռում են, բացի հարսից ու փեսից ,հլա չեն ջոկել ինչ կրակն են ընկել էլի: ՈՒ էդ աղմուկ աղաղակից, աման ջարդել, մարդ խփել, սերժով մերժով, ախպերությունով ընկերությունով , ջպերով մպերով, ոչինիչ եթե մարդ չկա որ ջիպ նստի, կարևորը չորս ակնանի խամերին հավասար ավտո լինի էլի տանում են մի ռեստորան: Ստեղ աստված չանի մի բարեկամի երկար բարակ թամադա նշանակեն, կսպանի: Խոսքը սկսումա Ադամից ու Եվայից, խոսումա պուտինի առողջության մասին, հետո աշխարհի մասին ու մեկ էլ, սկսումա մի բառով շնորհավորեմ հարսին ու փեսին: Էս թատրոնի հաջորդ ծանր էտապը, նվերների էտապնա: Սաղղղղղղղղ նայում են, սաղ հաշվում են, սաղ խոսում են, սաղ հսկում են: Սաղի շիոչիկը միացելա: Ախր ոնց կարան չասեն ով ինչա բերել, ոնց բերեց, որ մատով տվեց, ոտքը ոնց դրեց, պաչեց չպաչեց, ասեց շնորհավոր թեե չասեց, աչքը ձախ թեքեց, թե աջ, ով ասեց առաջինը, հետո երկրորդը: Վերջը էս դարդից էլ պրծնում են հարսնու փեսուն սում են դե թռեք, քանի շուտա, ու բարեկամները չգիտես խի սկսում են առանց հարսի ու փեսի պարեն ուրախանան, խոսան, քննարկեն: Տենց էդ գիշերը վերջանումա, ու գալիսա մյուս թեժ թեման, օօօօօօ~~~~~~~ շատ լուրջ թեմայա կարմիր խնձորի հանրային- կիսապետական հարցը: Ստեղ սաղ բարեկամները, ու պատահական մեջ ընկած մարդիկ, դե որ խոսալու թեմա լինի, գնում են տենան հո նենց չի պատահել որրրրրրրրրրրրր??????????? դե հասկացաք: 
Մի խոսքով կարծում եմ, որ հարսանիքը, ընդհանրապես ամսուսնությունը դա ոչ թե պետք է լինի սրան նրան ցույց տալու աշխատանք, այլ պարզապես միասին ապրելու ցանկություն: Իսկ ցավոք սրտի մեր մոտ դեռ մնում են տհաճ սովորությունները կապված հարսանիքի հետ: :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (28.12.2009), Farfalla (29.12.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ինձ համար պարզ է, որ ինչքան էլ ես ստեղ կարծիքս հայտնեմ, շատերդ մնալու եք Ձեր կարծիքին կապված թեմայի և առհասարակ ընտանիքի գաղափարի հետ;
Աստղ ջան, շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, որ այս կյանքը մեկ անգամ է տրված;
Ու դուրս գալով այս կյանք, մենք միանգամից շատ ինֆորմացիա կարող ենք ստանալ այսպես կոչված ճիշտ ապրելակերպի մասին;
Շատերը արագ անվստահություն են հայտնում դարերի ընթացքում ձևավորված նիստ ու կացերին և նույնիսկ գաղափարներին; Հիշենք, որ դրանք էլ ձևավորվել են մեր պես մարդկանց հարցադրումների ընթացքում, պարզապես ի տարբերություն մեր եզրահանգումների, դրանք եկել են դարերի ընթացքում:
Այսպես, մենք ի վերջո կատարում ենք ընտրություն; Սակայն, սրանք այնպիսի հարցեր են, որ կատարելով ընտրություն, հիմնականում անհնար է, փոխել այն և վերսկսել այլ ճանապարհ; 

Ձեզ մի դեպք պատմեմ, եզրահանգումները կանեք դուք;
Ժամանակին մեր ընտանիքում ապրում էր մի կամավոր, ամերիկացի; Ըստ նախատեսվածի, նա պետք է ապրեր մեր մոտ 1 տարի; Բայց չանցած 7 ամիս, նա որոշում կայացրեց, որ պետք է մեկնի ԱՄՆ; 
Մենք իհարկե զարմացել էինք նրա այդ որոշումից, և նա մեզ պատասխանեց, որ  ցանկանում է ապրել իր ընտանիքում, իր երեխաների ու թոռների հետ; Նա բացատրեց, որ տեսնելով մեր ընտանիքի ապրելաձևը, սկզբունքները, հասկացել է, որ կյանքում ամեն մարդ կատարյալ երջանիկ է, եթե ունի իր ընտանիքը և ապրում է իր ընտանիքում; 

Իսկ ընտանիքը հասարակության կանոնավորության երաշխիքն է;

----------

Gayl (29.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

Իմ ճաշակով էլ ա ճամփորդելը,բայց միայն հարսանիքից հետո,ինձ դուրա գալիս էտ բոլորի անհանգստացածը վիճակը,այդ օրը սաղ խառը դվիժենիների մեջ են ամեն մեկը վռազելով ինչ որ բան ա անում,շրջապատվում ես քո ախպերներով քույրերով ու բարեկամներով դրանից հաճելի բան չկա հետո սկսվում ա կեր ու խումը :LOL: ,կարճ ասած անմոռանալի մի քանի ժամ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինձ համար պարզ է, որ ինչքան էլ ես ստեղ կարծիքս հայտնեմ, շատերդ մնալու եք Ձեր կարծիքին կապված թեմայի և առհասարակ ընտանիքի գաղափարի հետ;
> Աստղ ջան, շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, որ այս կյանքը մեկ անգամ է տրված;
> Ու դուրս գալով այս կյանք, մենք միանգամից շատ ինֆորմացիա կարող ենք ստանալ այսպես կոչված ճիշտ ապրելակերպի մասին;
> Շատերը արագ անվստահություն են հայտնում դարերի ընթացքում ձևավորված նիստ ու կացերին և նույնիսկ գաղափարներին; Հիշենք, որ դրանք էլ ձևավորվել են մեր պես մարդկանց հարցադրումների ընթացքում, պարզապես ի տարբերություն մեր եզրահանգումների, դրանք եկել են դարերի ընթացքում:
> Այսպես, մենք ի վերջո կատարում ենք ընտրություն; Սակայն, սրանք այնպիսի հարցեր են, որ կատարելով ընտրություն, հիմնականում անհնար է, փոխել այն և վերսկսել այլ ճանապարհ; 
> 
> Ձեզ մի դեպք պատմեմ, եզրահանգումները կանեք դուք;
> Ժամանակին մեր ընտանիքում ապրում էր մի կամավոր, ամերիկացի; Ըստ նախատեսվածի, նա պետք է ապրեր մեր մոտ 1 տարի; Բայց չանցած 7 ամիս, նա որոշում կայացրեց, որ պետք է մեկնի ԱՄՆ; 
> Մենք իհարկե զարմացել էինք նրա այդ որոշումից, և նա մեզ պատասխանեց, որ  ցանկանում է ապրել իր ընտանիքում, իր երեխաների ու թոռների հետ; Նա բացատրեց, որ տեսնելով մեր ընտանիքի ապրելաձևը, սկզբունքները, հասկացել է, որ կյանքում ամեն մարդ կատարյալ երջանիկ է, եթե ունի իր ընտանիքը և ապրում է իր ընտանիքում; 
> ...


Բայց, Լեռնցի ջան, ո՞վ ասեց, որ մենք դեմ ենք ընտանիքին :Think:  Մենք դեմ ենք որոշ իրենց դարը ապրած ավանդույթներին :Wink:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Բայց, Լեռնցի ջան, ո՞վ ասեց, որ մենք դեմ ենք ընտանիքին Մենք դեմ ենք որոշ իրենց դարը ապրած ավանդույթներին


Ոչինչ կամաց կամաց կլինի, դու դեմ չես, թոռդ հաստատ կլինի;  :Wink:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ոչինչ կամաց կամաց կլինի, դու դեմ չես, թոռդ հաստատ կլինի;


Թոռր դեմ չի;

Հ.Գ. © Վիստոլոգ  ՃՃ

----------

Amaru (29.12.2009), Ambrosine (29.12.2009), VisTolog (29.12.2009), Ձայնալար (29.12.2009), Մանուլ (29.12.2009)

----------

